# LATINFEST 2009//FT WORTH TX//APRIL 26



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*Where is the PRE PARTY?? :dunno: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2009, 01:49 PM~13643043
> *AND WHO IS HOPPING?????ANYBODY BESIDES THE LOCAL SHOPS? :biggrin: *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

JUST GOT WORD
DREAM TEAM 
MAJESTICS K.C. WELL BE THERE !!!!!​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13646681
> *JUST GOT WORD
> DREAM TEAM
> MAJESTICS K.C. WELL BE THERE !!!!!​*


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:     :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2009, 11:52 AM~13643079
> *:biggrin:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> 
> AND WHO IS HOPPING?????ANYBODY BESIDES THE LOCAL SHOPS? :biggrin:
> *


will try to make it  , looks like is gona b a good hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2009, 07:41 PM~13648252
> *will try to make it  , looks like is gona b a good  hop
> *




SHOULD BE A GOOD HOP BRING IT ON DOWN HOMIE.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13648270
> *SHOULD BE A GOOD HOP BRING IT ON DOWN HOMIE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Attention all,We Will Be Up @ La Grave Field 

Tomorrow Nite For 

Any Yall Who Need Any Last Minute Tkts, 


Any One Who Wants 2 Be a 

Vendor, or needs a Booth, or 


Anybody Needing 2 Reg 
Their Cars and The Show


From 6:30pm to 9pm !!!!!






LaGrave Field

301 Ne 6th St
Fort Worth, TX 76106


From Downtown:

From the Fort Worth Courthouse head North on Main Street. Cross over the Trinity River bridge and proceed to the NE 7th Street light. Turn right (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From Fort Worth Stockyards:

From the Fort Worth Stockyards head South on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From North of Fort Worth:

Proceed South on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn right (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From East of Fort Worth:

Proceed West on I-30 or West on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From South of Fort Worth

Proceed North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From West of Fort Worth

Proceed East on I-30 or East on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to N. Main Street. Turn left (South) on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.​


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL HAVE THREE HOPPERS IN THE PIT. 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE. *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 08:47 PM~13648333
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL HAVE THREE HOPPERS IN THE PIT. 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 09:47 PM~13648333
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL HAVE THREE HOPPERS IN THE PIT. 2 SINGLES AND 1 DOUBLE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 21 2009, 07:47 PM~13648341
> *:thumbsup:
> *



   :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SINGLE








SINGLE








AND THE DOUBLE IS TOP SECRET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13648400
> *SINGLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13648415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

-


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13648964
> *<a href="http://www.rockyou.com/photos/photo_view.php?
> *




SEND ME THE PIC B I WILL POST IT . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up sal u ready to drink some beer uffin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13648964
> *-
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:29 PM~13648964
> *-
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13649105
> *what up sal u ready to drink some beer uffin:
> *




lowriders,hoppers, and beer what more do u want. hells yea


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:37 PM~13649105
> *what up sal u ready to drink some beer uffin:
> *


u buying :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13646681
> *JUST GOT WORD
> DREAM TEAM
> MAJESTICS K.C. WELL BE THERE !!!!!​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 21 2009, 08:50 PM~13649326
> *:cheesy:
> *




DAM LT THAT MADE U HAPPY AS HELL DIDNT IT.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 11:38 PM~13649956
> *DAM LT THAT MADE U HAPPY AS HELL DIDNT IT.
> *


:yes: it sure did....we have a hell of a good time when they come down. Good food, good jokes, good company! I need it after this week


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 21 2009, 09:52 PM~13650165
> *:yes: it sure did....we have a hell of a good time when they come down.  Good food, good jokes, good company!  I need it after this week
> *




WELL THATS GOOD HOMIE I JUST WANNA SE U HAPPY. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 21 2009, 10:55 PM~13650208
> *WELL THATS GOOD HOMIE I JUST WANNA SE  U HAPPY.  :biggrin:
> *


cuz u care!!!!! andu got a big heart!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone.....
5 MORE DAYS TO GO ! ! !​


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment+Apr 21 2009, 03:19 AM~13639714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:



<span style=\'color:red\'>*WE'RE READY!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 22 2009, 08:11 AM~13652826
> *cuz u care!!!!! andu got a big heart!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 21 2009, 11:55 PM~13650208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: brotha :werd:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*SAME NAME,SAME GAME & SAME OUTCOME ....DALLAS LOWRIDERS COMIN OUT FULL FORCE !!! *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 22 2009, 06:11 AM~13652826
> *cuz u care!!!!! andu got a big heart!!!!
> *


and a membership to sams club :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2009, 08:38 AM~13653870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 22 2009, 12:04 PM~13655979
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



U LIKE THAT RITE PERRO !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 22 2009, 07:30 AM~13653284
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT BITCH IS BAD ASS U GOT DOWN ON THAT ONE HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2009, 08:38 AM~13653870
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IM TAKING THIS TO HOP


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 21 2009, 09:47 PM~13649283
> *u buying  :biggrin:
> *


i got you :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

4 MORE DAYS TO GO ! ! ! ! !  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 23 2009, 10:20 AM~13665375
> *4 MORE DAYS TO GO ! ! ! ! !   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 YOU READY LUCIO?? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good to go bro! ! ! !


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2009, 01:49 PM~13643043
> *Where is the PRE PARTY??  :dunno:
> *


I will be at Houston Street Bar downtown Saturday nite drinking beer for the Unofficial Official PRE PARTY!! :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2009, 11:49 AM~13643043
> *CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!!
> 
> IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

?



> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2009, 12:32 PM~13667100
> *CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!!
> 
> IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY
> ...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 23 2009, 12:20 AM~13663497
> *i got you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 22 2009, 11:20 PM~13663497
> *i got you :biggrin:
> *


i heard its gonna be a good show :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 23 2009, 11:45 AM~13667218
> *?
> *



don't know where it's at ???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2009, 01:32 PM~13667100
> *<span style='color:BROWN'>I aint going to Dallas for a car show in Fort Worth!!
> :twak: :twak:*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2009, 01:39 PM~13668366
> *I aint going to Dallas for a car show in Fort Worth!!
> :twak:  :twak:
> *




:werd: :werd: :werd: 
I NO THAT HOMIE ...THATS WHY I SAID FUNKY TOWN HAD TWILIGHT CLUB AND WE GOT PLAYERS CLUB .... 

I HEARD SOMETHING ABOUT FT. WORTH RIDERZ WERE GONNA BE THERE SO I'M POSTIN OUT FOR THE D-TOWN RIDERZ OVER HERE ......


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 23 2009, 01:19 PM~13667541
> *i heard its gonna be a good show :biggrin:
> *


what up fool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*WE HITTEN UP HOUSTON STREET DOWN TOWN FOR OFFICIAL UNOFFICIAL PRESHOW PARTY! HIT US UP IF YOU DOWN. NO TEJANO MUSIC FOR ME!!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 06:27 PM~13671677
> *WHAT A ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13671819
> *WHAT A ***
> *


YES YOU ARE. YOU GO GET YOUR POINTY BOOTS AND MATCHING CELL PHONE HOLDER AND GO CHARADANGA AT TWILIGHT.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 23 2009, 04:39 PM~13670000
> *
> what up fool  :biggrin:
> *


chillin over here in cali lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 10:50 PM~13672749
> *YES YOU ARE. YOU GO GET YOUR POINTY BOOTS AND MATCHING CELL PHONE HOLDER AND GO CHARADANGA AT TWILIGHT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> *XX2</span>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > *XX2</span>
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13676014
> *XX2</span>
> 
> 
> ...


*








:biggrin:*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 01:25 PM~13678124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 24 2009, 07:52 AM~13676031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic.......


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 10:25 AM~13678124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUR #1 JUAN*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ARE WE READY FOR THIS CUZ I KNOW I AM........ 
:dunno:  :banghead: :banghead: :ugh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 25 2009, 01:25 AM~13684122
> *ARE WE READY FOR THIS CUZ I KNOW I AM........
> :dunno:    :banghead:  :banghead:  :ugh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

the big IC was in the house ready too take it down


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

<span style='color:red'>and there hoppers were doing it big  
:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Fights+jacked up awards ceremony+bullshit judges=the reason ft.worth can't get shit like this started+the biggest waste of time and money ever!!!!!


Props to the people who took the time to bring out the quality rides that were there. (Lots of em showed up). Too bad there were idiots there who act like they aint got no home training and the judges didn't have a fuckin clue


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hey dftwentertainment, i want my fuckin entry fee back. i brought my bike all the way from san antonio and you had some bitch ass judges that place a street bike over radical bikes. and dont say you didnt judge anything. it was YOUR show and you were in control of who worked it. are you gonna fix this or give us all some bitch ass excuses. im putting my money on bitch ass excuses


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Apr 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13696123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2009, 07:33 PM~13696771
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


they said my sons bike didnt have enough parts on it :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2009, 09:34 PM~13696783
> *they said my sons bike didnt have enough parts on it :angry:
> *


MAKES YOU WONDER BOUT THE REST OF THE CATEGORIES :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2009, 07:38 PM~13696834
> *MAKES YOU WONDER BOUT THE REST OF THE CATEGORIES  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


they put all the bikes and trikes all together. no street,mild,semi or anything. they had no clue what they were doing. this is what happens when money hungry ****** try and run a show.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

anyone got PICS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2009, 09:40 PM~13696861
> *they put all the bikes and trikes all together. no street,mild,semi or anything. they had no clue what they were doing. this is what happens when money hungry ****** try and run a show.
> *


lol, that sort of thang is for small local shows... maybe they should bring in some professional judges...


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2009, 08:48 PM~13696963
> *anyone got PICS
> *


X2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Apr 26 2009, 08:55 PM~13697041
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13697004
> *lol, that sort of thang is for small local shows... maybe they should bring in some professional judges...
> *


maybe they need a professional promoter


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 26 2009, 07:57 PM~13697062
> *x3
> *


X10


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats why I did not attend this show nothing but haters out in my hood.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think the show was good and for it beeing your first one it wasnt bad but yall are going to need more security next time and try to be more organized on the judging like ask for some pointers to judges so more people gets satisfied
just my 2 cents  



and  DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

SOMEONE IS GOT TO HAVE MORE PICTURES COMEON GUYS


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Apr 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13696123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I did not take many pics Sorry


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

any pics of the hop??


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v5.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=97iqmp&s=5">


this is the IC way


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 26 2009, 11:24 PM~13698146
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Apr 26 2009, 09:27 PM~13698180
> *
> *


X2


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video

NOTHING BUT AIRDALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 26 2009, 09:41 PM~13698372
> *View My Video
> 
> NOTHING BUT AIRDALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

some of the people that were up front and personal to the hopping pitt. post some fukin pics upp..dont be shady..i know i couldnt see shit from where i was at :angry:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

SHOULD HAD A CAMERA


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 27 2009, 12:08 AM~13698679
> *SHOULD HAD A CAMERA
> *


lol..sorry bro it didnt work..tried that.. :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Apr 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13698121
> *any pics of the hop??
> *



I HAVE LOTS OF THOSE ..... THEY WILL BE POSTED UP TOMORROW.......


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 12:10 AM~13698710
> *I HAVE LOTS OF THOSE ..... THEY WILL BE POSTED UP TOMORROW.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

NOW THIS IS A CAR THAT BAD GIRLS ARE SCARD OF COUSE THEY DONT KNOW IT CAN DO View My Video


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

BIRDYLUV HOW ABOUT THEM INDIVIDUALS C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13698752
> *NOW THIS IS A CAR THAT BAD GIRLS ARE SCARD OF COUSE THEY DONT KNOW IT CAN DO      View My Video
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 AM~13698787
> *BIRDYLUV HOW ABOUT THEM INDIVIDUALS C.C. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

THOSE ARE SOME GOOD VIDEOS .................


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

WHAT UP VENOM65 AND I.C. JOCKER DALLAS LOWRIDERS IN THA HOUSE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE .......... THOSE VIDEOS ARE GOOD ........... ILL HAVE SOME PIXS AND VID'S UP TOMORROW ........... I GOT SOME WHERE PRIMO WAS HOPPIN AGAINST THE TOWNCAR AND PROJECT 79 ........... THEY WERE PUSHIN ON PRIMOS TRUNK MAN .............


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 26 2009, 11:24 PM~13698857
> *WHAT UP HOMIE .......... THOSE VIDEOS ARE GOOD ........... ILL HAVE SOME PIXS AND VID'S UP TOMORROW ........... I GOT SOME WHERE PRIMO WAS HOPPIN AGAINST THE TOWNCAR AND PROJECT 79 ........... THEY WERE PUSHIN ON PRIMOS TRUNK MAN .............
> *


 :0


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 12:24 AM~13698857
> *WHAT UP HOMIE .......... THOSE VIDEOS ARE GOOD ........... ILL HAVE SOME PIXS AND VID'S UP TOMORROW ........... I GOT SOME WHERE PRIMO WAS HOPPIN AGAINST THE TOWNCAR AND PROJECT 79 ........... THEY WERE PUSHIN ON PRIMOS TRUNK MAN .............
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 26 2009, 10:24 PM~13698857
> *WHAT UP HOMIE .......... THOSE VIDEOS ARE GOOD ........... ILL HAVE SOME PIXS AND VID'S UP TOMORROW ........... I GOT SOME WHERE PRIMO WAS HOPPIN AGAINST THE TOWNCAR AND PROJECT 79 ........... THEY WERE PUSHIN ON PRIMOS TRUNK MAN .............
> *




PUSHING ON THE TRUNK :0 :0 :0 


OH WELL FUCK IT, DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND IRVING CUSTOMZ SHOWED OUT AT THE LATIN FEST. I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE. I THINK THE SHOW TURNED OUT A LITTLE BETTER THAN THEY EXPECTED AND WERE OVERWHLMED BY HE ATTENDANCE. YOU REALLY CANT BLAME THE PROMOTERS FOR THE FIGHTS AND ALL THE BULLSHIT. AS FAR AS THE AWARDS, YES THEY WERE REALLY UNORGANIZED WHEN IT CAME TO THAT. BUT ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD EVENT HOMIES. 

WILL POST PICS AND VIDS TOMORROW. WASSUP IC JOKER AND 88 MAZDA DALLAS LOWRIDERS UP IN THIS HO *****. :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

I HAD FUN IT WAS A GOOD DAY THE CLUB MEMBERS WERE CHILLIN MAXIN AN RELAXIN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I TELL U WHAT FT WORTH POLICE DONT FUCK AROUND. WHEN WE WERE LEAVING THIS GUY WAS DOING DONUTS IN A BAD ASS CHEVELLE. AND THEY BEAT HIS ASS DOWN AND ARRESTED HIS ASS. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK. THEY BEAT THAT VATO WITH THEM METAL ASS KNIGHT STICKS. OOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 26 2009, 10:37 PM~13698981
> *I HAD FUN IT WAS A GOOD DAY THE CLUB MEMBERS WERE CHILLIN MAXIN AN RELAXIN
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13698990
> *I TELL U WHAT FT WORTH POLICE DONT FUCK AROUND. WHEN WE WERE LEAVING THIS GUY WAS DOING DONUTS IN A BAD ASS CHEVELLE. AND THEY BEAT HIS ASS DOWN AND ARRESTED HIS ASS. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK. THEY BEAT THAT VATO WITH THEM METAL ASS KNIGHT STICKS. OOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will speak on the bicycle judging. I have an unbiased point of view and was also the one who provided the point sheet to George for the show. I am no expert but I can tell from a mile away what *"should"* have happened. Hell! even the winner of the show should know what should have happened. I spoke with George on it and he assured me this *WOULD NOT* happen again.
*
1st Place Innocence. (FUCKING OBVIOUS)
2nd Place 1 Luv. (FUCKING OBVIOUS)

3rd Place???

Deep Brown (me)
The Aztec Bike (Texas Originals) 
The Blue Trike (Texas Originals)*
*
FYI!!!* the first 2 bikes mentioned damn near maxed out in every category of the class. I seriously do not understand what happened. I would assume that with such a substantial prize on the line the contest would be more closely scrutinized. Like I have already stated previously, George has assured me this will not happen again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 AM~13699861
> *I will speak on the bicycle judging. I have an unbiased point of view and was also the one who provided the point sheet to George for the show. I am no expert but I can tell from a mile away what "should" have happened. Hell! even the winner of the show should know what should have happened. I spoke with George on it and he assured me this WOULD NOT happen again.
> 
> 1st Place Innocence. (FUCKING OBVIOUS)
> ...


i cant wait to hear georges bitch ass excuse about the judging. and i want my entry money back ***** :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 24 2009, 11:25 PM~13684122
> *ARE WE READY FOR THIS CUZ I KNOW I AM GONA FUCK UP ALL THE JUDGING AND THEN GO HIDE LIKE A BITCH FOR A WEEK
> :dunno:    :banghead:  :banghead:  :ugh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 07:15 AM~13700448
> *i cant wait to hear georges bitch ass excuse about the judging. and i want my entry money back ***** :angry:
> *


fuck it everyone get there entry fee back. :uh:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

*Most Members $300*
All we got was $100.00


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

( LATIN FEST ) NOW ..That was one good show. thats been here in FORT WORTH .. all was good '' GEORGES '' Let me know about the next one. we will be there for it :thumbsup: '' MAJESTICS BABY ''


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 21 2009, 01:19 AM~13639714
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...
> 
> Best of Show Car
> ...


LatinFest ,,,,, yea right! MORE LIKE MONEYFEST !


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

A CAR SHOW IS ABOUT SHOWING OFF YOUR '' CAR CLUB '' AND YOUR RIDERS IT NOT ABOUT THE CASH OR THE TROPHIES . IT'S NICE TO GET A TROPHIES. IT SHOW THAT YOU DID YOUR RIDE RIGTH ? BE COOL


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

well said


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 06:58 AM~13700788
> *( LATIN FEST )  NOW ..That was one good show. thats been here in FORT WORTH .. all was good '' GEORGES ''  Let me know about the next one. we will be there for it :thumbsup: '' MAJESTICS  BABY ''
> *




IM WITH U ON THIS ONE HOMIE WE HADA BAD ASS TIME. LET US KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT ONE TO BRO. 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HOMIES


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:11 AM~13700856
> *A CAR SHOW IS ABOUT SHOWING OFF YOUR '' CAR CLUB '' AND YOUR RIDERS IT NOT ABOUT THE CASH OR THE TROPHIES . IT'S NICE TO GET A TROPHIES. IT SHOW THAT YOU DID YOUR RIDE RIGTH ?  BE COOL
> *


thats true, but who likes being lied 2


----------



## stars (Jan 28, 2009)

went to the show - saw the judges/secuity :uh: judging the bikes while drinking beer. Didn't get a chance to take a pix


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 07:11 AM~13700856
> *A CAR SHOW IS ABOUT SHOWING OFF YOUR '' CAR CLUB '' AND YOUR RIDERS IT NOT ABOUT THE CASH OR THE TROPHIES . IT'S NICE TO GET A TROPHIES. IT SHOW THAT YOU DID YOUR RIDE RIGTH ?  BE COOL
> *




X2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stars_@Apr 27 2009, 07:14 AM~13700872
> *went to the show - saw the judges/secuity :uh:  judging the bikes while drinking beer.  Didn't get a chance to take a pix
> *




THE FT WORTH POLICE WERE DRINKING BEER. DAMN THATS PROBABLY WHY THEY WERE BEATING EVERY ONE UP. MAYBE THEY WERE THE ONES STARTING ALL THE FIGHTS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP TUCKER CONNOR


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 09:19 AM~13700903
> *THE FT WORTH POLICE WERE DRINKING BEER. DAMN THATS PROBABLY WHY THEY WERE BEATING EVERY ONE UP. MAYBE THEY WERE THE ONES STARTING ALL THE FIGHTS.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


those fuckers do not play :no:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 27 2009, 07:21 AM~13700920
> *those fuckers do not play  :no:
> *




I SEEN THAT SHIT FIRST HAND HOMIE. THEY FUCKED SOME DUDE UP FOR DOING DONUTS.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

i belive it


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

One thing I do know is that DFWEntertainment isn't all about George. I know that if he had the help that he should have gotten that it might have turned out better. But Lucio claims to carry that name and all I seen him do was ride around in that golf cart. And as many staff as I seen, I only noticed that maybe 3 of them were directing traffic. My husband had to get off the car and do what staff should of been doing to control traffic. Looks like most of you are upset with George but add Lucios name to that anger list. I never see him do anything. We have stuff to complain about too, like all of StreetLife's registration forms somehow "getting lost" but the way I see it...our joy comes from those who enjoy our cars. As for my husband, I won't post his comments here like he wanted me to but he sides with all those who are on this page posting their complaints about this show.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 27 2009, 09:14 AM~13700869
> *thats true, but who likes being lied 2
> *


what did they lied about ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

LATIN FEST IN DALLAS FOR 2010 
WELL THATS MY OPINION:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13701198
> *what did they lied about ?
> *


i dont have the slightest idea, i'm just reading the thread & from what i can see some people didnt get the moneys that were owed to them, now i know the shows are about taking pride in showing your car & chilln with the homies but if its advertised on the flyers to entice more people to attend then it should be paid out otherwise people get upset because they're expecting it should they win, its like an added bonus kinda like professional sports, getting paid for doing something you love & who wouldnt like that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 27 2009, 08:06 AM~13701183
> *One thing I do know is that DFWEntertainment isn't all about George. I know that if he had the help that he should have gotten that it might have turned out better. But Lucio claims to carry that name and all I seen him do was ride around in that golf cart. And as many staff as I seen, I only noticed that maybe 3 of them were directing traffic. My husband had to get off the car and do what staff should of been doing to control traffic. Looks like most of you are upset with George but add Lucios name to that anger list. I never see him do anything. We have stuff to complain about too, like all of StreetLife's registration forms somehow "getting lost" but the way I see it...our joy comes from those who enjoy our cars. As for my husband, I won't post his comments here like he wanted me to but he sides with all those who are on this page posting their complaints about this show.
> *


ok monkey fest was a bunch of bullshit. when can we get our money back?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:11 AM~13700856
> *A CAR SHOW IS ABOUT SHOWING OFF YOUR '' CAR CLUB '' AND YOUR RIDERS IT NOT ABOUT THE CASH OR THE TROPHIES . IT'S NICE TO GET A TROPHIES. IT SHOW THAT YOU DID YOUR RIDE RIGTH ?  BE COOL
> *


thats what picnics are for.... when you pay an entry fee, you are paying to have you vehicle judged and agreeing to participate in a compitition. WHEN YOUR THERE GOING TO THE PRIZE MONEYS and that NUMBER ONE SPOT it nice to get get judged correctly and show off and represent and get a lil bit back of that hard earned cash you spent building!


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 08:26 AM~13701330
> *ok monkey fest was a bunch of bullshit. when can we get our money back?
> *




Yeah, looks like everyone wants their money back. :uh:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:25 AM~13701318
> *i dont have the slightest idea, i'm just reading the thread & from what i can see some people didnt get the moneys that were owed to them, now i know the shows are about taking pride in showing your car & chilln with the homies but if its advertised on the flyers to entice more people to attend then it should be paid out otherwise people get upset because they're expecting it should they win, its like an added bonus kinda like professional sports, getting paid for doing something you love & who wouldnt like that
> *


you are rigth . if the flyer said they were going to pay. then they need to pay . :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 27 2009, 08:37 AM~13701395
> *Yeah, looks like everyone wants their money back.  :uh:
> *


i want it back cuz the bikes got fucked bad. there is no way in hell a street bike is gonna beat a radical bike. i should be asking for gas money from san antonio to ft worth too


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I honestly believe that if YOU KNOW (dfw ent.) you have more than 100 + entry's then you should offer second and maybe third place too. Come on really , if you do shows then you have a connection on trophies and award plaques. But on the real the KEY WORD to look out for is Trophy for best Truck best Car and best Bike . Without the " S " behind these words you must assume that for that catagory there will be only 1 award.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

how bout less complaining and more pics?..... :dunno:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

IM POSTING VIDS ON YOUTUBE OF THE HOP.....DIDNT GET THE CUTLASS THO....LOOK FOR LATINFEST HOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13701474
> *how bout less complaining and more pics?..... :dunno:
> *


how bout some promoter accountability


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13701474
> *how bout less complaining and more pics?..... :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

( Latin Fest ) you can keep my $30.00 doller . i had a good time seeing all '' Car Club '' out there and the solo ride to . if your in it for the money you need to find a better J.O.B :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13701474
> *how bout less complaining and more pics?..... :dunno:
> *


where you been homie ?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0 

I had a better then expected time there being that it was Ft Worth and I did had to get up at 3:30 :uh: I do have to say the CC's came and represented. I saw and talked to a lot of the homies and had a good time. I do have to say that i did see a lot of BS that could have been easily resovled.

I also agree that it is all about hanging out with the homies and showing off your ride, but when you pay for something you should get something back in return!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users)*
12 Members: 81.7.TX., People's Choice, fredo2814, radicalkingz, THE MAJESTICS TX, spider 53, travieso1u, MAJESTIX, ms_tx_legend214, droptopt-bird, 96_impalass, Lokey
:0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2009, 11:07 AM~13701643
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: 81.7.TX., People's Choice, fredo2814, radicalkingz, THE MAJESTICS TX, spider 53, travieso1u, MAJESTIX, ms_tx_legend214, droptopt-bird, 96_impalass, Lokey
> :0
> *


They are both me :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:02 AM~13701603
> *( Latin Fest ) you can keep my $30.00 doller . i had a good time seeing all  '' Car Club '' out there and the solo ride to . if your in it for the money you need to find a better J.O.B :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: <span style=\'color:blue\'>the show car that nose up to me was nice but it was not a beauty contes it was a hop so got served as well just for beeing brave and noseing up


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:02 AM~13701603
> *( Latin Fest ) you can keep my $30.00 doller . i had a good time seeing all  '' Car Club '' out there and the solo ride to . if your in it for the money you need to find a better J.O.B :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA....TRUE....I HAD A GOOD TIME ENJOYING THE RIDES...CUZ IT AINT ABOUT MONEY N TROPHIES....IF THATS ALL YOUR THERE FOR ....YOUR IN THE WROOONG PLACE.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 27 2009, 11:08 AM~13701658
> *They are both me  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I myself had a good time. Was not worried bout getting money nor a trophy. Only thing I did not like was all the fighting going on I had my kids and had to go into Hood Mode!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 27 2009, 09:11 AM~13701687
> *HAHAHA....TRUE....I HAD A GOOD TIME ENJOYING THE RIDES...CUZ IT AINT ABOUT MONEY N TROPHIES....IF THATS ALL YOUR THERE FOR ....YOUR IN THE WROOONG PLACE.
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2009, 09:11 AM~13701698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I myself had a good time. Was not worried bout getting money nor a trophy. Only thing I did not like was all the fighting going on I had my kids and had to go into Hood Mode!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

wheres the pics ?????

*
x999999*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

LEARN FROM THE MISTAKES FROM THIS SHOW AND HIT UP THE WEGO TOUR INSTEAD.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 27 2009, 11:05 AM~13701634
> *:0
> 
> I had a better then expected time there being that it was Ft Worth and I did had to get up at 3:30  :uh:  I do have to say the CC's came and represented.  I saw and talked to a lot of the homies and had a good time.  I do have to say that i did see a lot of BS that could have been easily resovled.
> ...


slow down ... you got to see all the of the lowrider and all of the homie all together and having a good time . checking what to do next to there low low for the car show ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

the show waz bigger than they expect, it was ther FIRST show making it big ... i guess now they know it takes a lot of work doing a BIG SHOW..........


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

wheres rollin rich he had some full by the back of the neck wonder if he got his security pay lol had a good time fuckit if you didnt like the show plain and simple just dont come back


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:10 AM~13701673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: <span style=\'color:blue\'>the show car that nose up to me was nice but it was not a beauty contes it was a hop so got served as well just for beeing brave and noseing up
> *


ITS ALL FOR FUN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 09:17 AM~13701761
> *ITS ALL FOR FUN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 11:16 AM~13701745
> *the show waz bigger than they expect, it was ther FIRST show making it big ... i guess now they know it takes a lot of work doing a BIG SHOW..........
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I hope A&M hurry up and brings that hopper out cause I'm working on his competition he said 65 was nothing compared to the one he was working on but whatever he is working on is got alot of competition promess him that


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM~13701619
> *where you been homie ?
> *


Whats up homie... I've been chillin, tryin to get the deuce back out on the streets...should be back out pretty soon.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 27 2009, 11:17 AM~13701759
> *wheres rollin rich</span> he had some full by the back of the neck wonder if he got his security pay lol had a good time fuckit if you didnt like the show plain and simple just dont come back
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAMN HE WENT HOOD ON SOME FOOLS? I MISSED OUT!!! LOL


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 11:30 AM~13701906
> *DAMN HE WENT HOOD ON SOME FOOLS? I MISSED OUT!!! LOL
> *


It was his cousin :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup dropt bird missed out sir


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 09:55 AM~13701550
> *:0
> how bout some promoter accountability
> *


I feel you homie...I see how you can be mad at the situation especially when you know that you deserve the trophy. But you need to keep in mind that it was the first time they put on a show like this so its understandable that they would make some mistakes. I'm in no way sayin they shouldnt be a accountable though. People also need to give the promoters some constructive criticism instead of saying that they will not be back next year. everyone needs to just let the promoter know what they did wrong and where they need improvment and hopefully next year they will get it right. People need to realize that the only way Fort Worth is going to have a good show is if all of us lowriders get involved and support it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 10:41 AM~13701430
> *i want it back cuz the bikes got fucked bad. there is no way in hell a street bike is gonna beat a radical bike. i should be asking for gas money from san antonio to ft worth too
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 09:44 AM~13702101
> *I feel you homie...I see how you can be mad at the situation especially when you know that you deserve the trophy. But you need to keep in mind that it was the first time they put on a show like this so its understandable that they would make some mistakes. I'm in no way sayin they shouldnt be a accountable though. People also need to give the promoters some constructive criticism instead of saying that they will not be back next year. everyone needs to just let the promoter know what they did wrong and where they need improvment and hopefully next year they will get it right. People need to realize that the only way Fort Worth is going to have a good show is if all of us lowriders get involved and support it.
> *


BIG UP'S TO THAT HOMIE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I always miss the good stuff after I leave


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 09:46 AM~13702131
> *I always miss the good stuff after I leave
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 27 2009, 11:42 AM~13702072
> *It was his cousin :biggrin:
> *



SHUT UP!!

<span style=\'color:red\'>LOVE U PEOPLE'S CHOICE!!!</span>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one wanna see vids of the fight :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13702195
> *any one wanna see vids of the fight :0
> *


 :0 POST EM!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have to warn that this vid is raul and uncut!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 27 2009, 11:54 AM~13702245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one with that dude from Subliminal!! :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:51 AM~13702195
> *any one wanna see vids of the fight :0
> *


DAMM


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up there fuckers it was a good day yesterday bad ass show the first one by the way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This aint the fight vid but damn it was funny.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lets see em..


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn 19 users 5 guests 1 anonymous i say this is a damn good begining for the united lowrider council doing big things not matter what rai or shine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13702283
> *This aint the fight vid but damn it was funny.
> 
> 
> ...




HA HA THATS FUCKED UP.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13702283
> *This aint the fight vid but damn it was funny.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:02 AM~13702348
> *HA HA THATS FUCKED UP.
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 10:03 AM~13702359
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU
> *



U THINK THIS IS A GAME OR WHAT. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up IC crew in the house wa waaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 10:01 AM~13702331
> *damn 19 users 5 guests 1 anonymous  i say this is a damn good begining for the united lowrider council doing big things not matter what rai or shine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


I DONT THINK YOUVE BEEN READING UP...THERES NOTHING BUT COMPLAINTS ON HERE HOMIE. :uh:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 AM~13702367
> *U THINK THIS IS A GAME OR WHAT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :tongue: :nono:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:04 AM~13702367
> *U THINK THIS IS A GAME OR WHAT.  :biggrin:
> *


hell no ***** this is some pretty pretty serious shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Pics or I didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TASTE OF LATIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13702380
> *I DONT THINK YOUVE BEEN READING UP...THERES NOTHING BUT COMPLAINTS ON HERE HOMIE. :uh:
> *


yup ive read sir this is a lot of bulol shit cuz it looks like the people bitchin is the none sense people cuz this show was not ment to be as big as it got and big gorge was trying its best to put it all together !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 27 2009, 10:14 AM~13701727
> *LEARN FROM THE MISTAKES FROM THIS SHOW AND HIT UP THE WEGO TOUR INSTEAD.
> *


do u remember what happen at the first wego show at fair park? that shit was crazy! everyone starts some where and learn from there.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 PM~13702377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lil kids?? :uh:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13702380
> *I DONT THINK YOUVE BEEN READING UP...THERES NOTHING BUT COMPLAINTS ON HERE HOMIE. :uh:
> *


COMPLAINTS DONT MEAN SHIT IS ALL GOOD RAIN OR SHINE U L C STILL SHOWED UP NO MATTER WHAT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

was up IC


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13702380
> *I DONT THINK YOUVE BEEN READING UP...THERES NOTHING BUT COMPLAINTS ON HERE HOMIE. :uh:
> *



THERE ARE ONLY A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE COMPLAINING HOMIE. AND ONE OF THEM IS SA ROLLER. HES JUST MAD CUZ THE MAVS ARE ABOUT TO SEND THE SPURS FISHING. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13702436
> *yup ive read sir this is a lot of bulol shit cuz it looks like the people bitchin is the none sense people cuz this show was not ment to be as big as it got  and big gorge was trying its best to put it all together !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


all it needs is more organisation and more cooperation from every single individual involved juz my .02 cents every body got a diferent time mine was a bad ass time where not there for money or throphies where there cuz we live this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
do YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13702440
> *do u remember what happen at the first wego show at fair park? that shit was crazy! everyone starts some where and learn from there.
> *



HELL YEA THE FIRST WEGO SHOW THEY WERE KNOCKING THE FENCE DOWN.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Apr 27 2009, 10:10 AM~13702462
> *was up IC
> *


SUP SIR


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 12:11 PM~13702472
> *THERE ARE ONLY A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE COMPLAINING HOMIE. AND ONE OF THEM IS SA ROLLER. HES JUST MAD CUZ THE MAVS ARE ABOUT TO SEND THE SPURS FISHING.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13702571
> *Forget the MAVS...they'll figure out a way to choke....It's all bout them LAKERS!!!
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13702729
> *:angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 12:27 PM~13702690
> *4-real... thats his cousins trying to jump him...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: My son likes that shit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I told dre when I was taking the vid. "watch that be Oso's boy moshing." :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

EVIL ONE SERVIN THE SINGLES


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

pictures pictures pictures


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13702571
> *Forget the MAVS...they'll figure out a way to choke..
> *


Quoted for TRUFFFFF!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13702750
> *I told dre when I was taking the vid. "watch that be Oso's boy moshing."  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:33 AM~13702762
> *Quoted for TRUFFFFF!!!!
> *




YOU DONT EVEN WATCH BASKETBALL PUTO.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 12:35 PM~13702775
> *YOU DONT EVEN WATCH BASKETBALL PUTO.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DIDNT SOMEBODY SAID THEY HAD A FIGHT VIDEOS


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 11:33 AM~13702762
> *Quoted for TRUFFFFF!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:36 AM~13702791
> *DIDNT SOMEBODY SAID THEY HAD A FIGHT VIDEOS
> *


WHAT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 10:34 AM~13702773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT KID IS PRETTY GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13702791
> *DIDNT SOMEBODY SAID THEY HAD A FIGHT VIDEOS
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

EVIL ONE SERVIN THE SINGLES

what mine does better than that


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 10:37 AM~13702806
> *WHAT
> *


HU


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 AM~13702820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shop call


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 10:38 AM~13702820
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HEY WHAT THE HELL THAT LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 12:34 PM~13702773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



leave it up to you to find crazy ass pics lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13702846
> *shop call
> *


lets do it


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13702846
> *shop call
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13702846
> *shop call
> *





I BELIEVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:41 AM~13702877
> *I BELIEVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ALLREADY


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13702571
> *Forget the MAVS...they'll figure out a way to choke....It's all bout them LAKERS!!!
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:40 AM~13702855
> *HEY WHAT THE HELL THAT LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR  :biggrin:
> *


SAME CAR OR NOT THE MOTTO IS 


PULL UP OR SHIT UP PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD ALL PICS AND VIDEOS ARE DOWNLOADING AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13702896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PISS ON EM LIL VATO. 

GO MAVS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I DONT HAVE ALOT OF PICS OF THE SHOW CARS. ONLY THE ONES THAT CAUGHT MY EYE HOMIES BARE WITH ME IM JUST POSTING AS I GO ALONG. MORE PICS OF THE HOP THOUGH. 









SWITCMANJR








LINCONATOR








MR LONELY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 07:47 AM~13701474
> *how bout less complaining and more pics?..... :dunno:
> *


Lol x2 where da pics?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Apr 27 2009, 11:50 AM~13702976
> *Lol x2 where da pics?
> *


What up FOO?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Apr 27 2009, 10:50 AM~13702976
> *Lol x2 where da pics?
> *



RELAX VATOS. :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

EVIL ONE SERVIN THE SINGLES










THATS MY BITCH FOR ALL MY HATERS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BOUT TO LOAD UP LAST NITE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 10:53 AM~13703019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 27 2009, 09:51 AM~13702995
> *What up FOO?
> *


Chillin on the g1 lmao I'm already off, hit me up later,shop is open,bring a rillo,,,


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13702955
> *PISS ON EM LIL VATO.
> 
> GO MAVS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

LOOK WE GOT CHEERLEADER 1 ON THE SPOT AND YOU NOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:57 PM~13703052
> *I AM COMING FOR YOU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Apr 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13703055
> *Chillin on the g1 lmao I'm already off, hit me up later,shop is open,bring a rillo,,,
> 
> *


aight then...wont be til like 7:30, gotta pick my sister up from the airport.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 10:58 AM~13703073
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU NOWDISS MAIN


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 81.7.TX., spider 53, CITYBOY214, FunkytownRoller, -SUPER62-, MJuan#1, theoso8, MAJESTIX, People's Choice, KandyRegal, SLFirstLady, elpayaso, fredo2814
:0 Nobody working!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2009, 11:00 AM~13703095
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: 81.7.TX., spider 53, CITYBOY214, FunkytownRoller, -SUPER62-, MJuan#1, theoso8, MAJESTIX, People's Choice, KandyRegal, SLFirstLady, elpayaso, fredo2814
> :0 Nobody working!!
> *


WELL I WAS GOING TO BUT ITS RAINING AND WE DONT DO ELECTRICAL WORK ON THE RAIN


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13703095
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: 81.7.TX., spider 53, CITYBOY214, FunkytownRoller, -SUPER62-, MJuan#1, theoso8, MAJESTIX, People's Choice, KandyRegal, SLFirstLady, elpayaso, fredo2814
> :0 Nobody working!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: BUT NOT DOING SHIIIIIIT!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 11:01 AM~13703106
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  BUT NOT DOING SHIIIIIIT!!!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>THEM INTERNET READY PHONES ARE GOOD REAL GOOD


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 10:58 AM~13703067
> *LOOK WE GOT CHEERLEADER 1 ON THE SPOT AND YOU NOW WHO YOU ARE
> *


OH YOU STILL READING POBRESITO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 10:58 AM~13703067
> *LOOK WE GOT CHEERLEADER 1 ON THE SPOT AND YOU NOW WHO YOU ARE
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:01 AM~13703105
> *WELL I WAS GOING TO BUT ITS RAINING AND WE DONT DO ELECTRICAL WORK ON THE RAIN
> *




YEA ME TOO WE ELECTRICIANS DONT WORK IN THE RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

EVIL ONE SERVIN THE SINGLES AT 63 INCHES

EVIL ONE SERVING THE SINGLES AT 55 INCHES








[/quote]


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

LINCONATOR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> EVIL ONE SERVIN THE SINGLES AT 63 INCHES
> 
> EVIL ONE SERVING THE SINGLES AT 55 INCHES


[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> I DONT HAVE ALOT OF PICS OF THE SHOW CARS. ONLY THE ONES THAT CAUGHT MY EYE HOMIES BARE WITH ME IM JUST POSTING AS I GO ALONG. MORE PICS OF THE HOP THOUGH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:11 AM~13703224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 at a show near you damn hatters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*U MUTHAFUKKAS THINK THIS IS A GAME *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:06 AM~13703149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MAN WHEN YOU GOING TO STOP RIDING DICK


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> > I DONT HAVE ALOT OF PICS OF THE SHOW CARS. ONLY THE ONES THAT CAUGHT MY EYE HOMIES BARE WITH ME IM JUST POSTING AS I GO ALONG. MORE PICS OF THE HOP THOUGH.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:13 AM~13703239
> *U MUTHAFUKKAS THINK THIS IS A GAME
> *


AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ DALLAS LOWRIDERS &FOR U TO ENVY WITH INDIVIDUALS TOOK ALL CATEGORIES !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:16 AM~13703268
> *AT THE END OF THE NIGHT IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ  DALLAS LOWRIDERS  &FOR U TO ENVY WITH INDIVIDUALS TOOK ALL CATEGORIES !!!!!!!!!!
> *



U THINK THIS A GAME


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

SEEN THE DICK RIDER ON TOP OF SOMEONES DULLY JUST WATCHING LIKE HE NOWS CHEERING AND WHE WAS WEARING A HAT JUST LIKE THE OTHER NIGTH


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:14 AM~13703255
> *
> *


MY BAD MADE A MISTAKE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:13 AM~13703239
> *IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ IS THE KING OF THE STREETS IN THE D/FW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 11:20 AM~13703316
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WHAT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST TO LET ALL THE HOPPERS KNOW I TALKED TO ERNEST (BLVD ACES) AND HE SAID HE WILL MAKE A NEW KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE. SINCE SOMEONE MESSED UP THE OTHER ONE :biggrin:. HE ALSO SAID, IT WILL SAY DFW NOT JUST DALLAS. THAT WAY NO ONE IS CONFUSED.

THE PLAQUE CAN GO ANYWHERE IN THE METROPLEX. AND THAT IT DOES NOT BELONG TO THE ULA NOR DOES IT BELONG TO THE ULC.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:21 AM~13703324
> *WHAT
> *


HU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:20 AM~13703307
> *MY BAD MADE A MISTAKE
> *




I KNEW U DID THATS WHY I DIDNT SAY ANYTHING PUTO. US ELECTRICIANS GOTTA STICK TOGETHER WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:23 AM~13703344
> *I KNEW U DID THATS WHY I DIDNT SAY ANYTHING PUTO. US ELECTRICIANS GOTTA STICK TOGETHER WEY.  :biggrin:
> *


MMMMMAAAA PPPPPUUUTTTTOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:23 PM~13703340
> *HU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


HUH


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:22 AM~13703330
> *JUST TO LET ALL THE HOPPERS KNOW I TALKED TO ERNEST (BLVD ACES) AND HE SAID HE WILL MAKE A NEW KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE. SINCE SOMEONE MESSED UP THE OTHER ONE  :biggrin:. HE ALSO SAID, IT WILL SAY DFW NOT JUST DALLAS. THAT WAY NO ONE IS CONFUSED.
> 
> THE PLAQUE CAN GO ANYWHERE IN THE METROPLEX.  AND THAT IT DOES NOT BELONG TO THE ULA NOR DOES IT BELONG TO THE ULC.
> *





*ULA*</span>


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 12:23 PM~13703344
> *I KNEW U DID THATS WHY I DIDNT SAY ANYTHING PUTO. US ELECTRICIANS GOTTA STICK TOGETHER WEY.  :biggrin:
> *


yes we do say do u have a membership in the union!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HOW DID YOU LIKE THE SHOW YESTERDAY CITYBOY214


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:25 AM~13703351
> *MMMMMAAAA  PPPPPUUUTTTTOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:26 AM~13703364
> *HOW DID YOU LIKE THE SHOW YESTERDAY CITYBOY214
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:22 AM~13703330
> *JUST TO LET ALL THE HOPPERS KNOW I TALKED TO ERNEST (BLVD ACES) AND HE SAID HE WILL MAKE A NEW KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE. SINCE SOMEONE MESSED UP THE OTHER ONE  :biggrin:. HE ALSO SAID, IT WILL SAY DFW NOT JUS DALLAS. THAT WAY NO ONE IS CONFUSED.
> 
> THE PLAQUE CAN GO ANYWHERE IN THE METROPLEX.  AND THAT IT DOES NOT BELONG TO THE ULA NOR DOES I BELONG TO THE ULC.
> *


GOOD SO PEOPLE QUIT CALLING AND SAYING THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS NOT PART OF THE ULA TILL WE PAY WHEN WE DID ALREADY AND THAT YOU DONT COMPETE FOR THAT PLAQUE UNLESS YOU ARE PART OF THE ULA (THE PLAQUE SAIS KING OF THE STREETS NOT KING OF THE ORGANIZATIONS)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 11:26 AM~13703363
> *yes we do say do u have a membership in the union!
> *




:yes: :yes: THE WESTERN UNION :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hahahahaha....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13703381
> *GOOD SO PEOPLE QUIT CALLING AND SAYING THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS NOT PART OF THE ULA TILL WE PAY WHEN WE DID ALREADY AND THAT YOU DONT COMPETE FOR THAT PLAQUE UNLESS YOU ARE PART OF THE ULA (THE PLAQUE SAIS KING OF THE STREETS NOT KING OF THE ORGANIZATIONS)
> *




*YEA ***** WHAT HE SAID :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

GARLAND FINEST IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWWWWHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!


HOW YOU BEEN MAN LONG TIME NO SEE YOU STILL HAVE THE CADDY SIR (MR.ORTIZ)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703394
> *YEA ***** WHAT HE SAID  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:22 AM~13703330
> *JUST TO LET ALL THE HOPPERS KNOW I TALKED TO ERNEST (BLVD ACES) AND HE SAID HE WILL MAKE A NEW KING OF THE STREET PLAQUE. SINCE SOMEONE MESSED UP THE OTHER ONE  :biggrin:. HE ALSO SAID, IT WILL SAY DFW NOT JUST DALLAS. THAT WAY NO ONE IS CONFUSED.
> 
> THE PLAQUE CAN GO ANYWHERE IN THE METROPLEX.  AND THAT IT DOES NOT BELONG TO THE ULA NOR DOES IT BELONG TO THE ULC.
> *


NEED TO MAKE ONE FOR SINGLES AND ONE FOR DOBLES UNLESS THEM DOBLES WANT PART OF MY SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703391
> *Hahahahaha....
> *


WASSUP MY ***** WHERE WERE YOU, YOU MISSED OUT HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:30 AM~13703401
> *NEED TO MAKE ONE FOR SINGLES AND ONE FOR DOBLES UNLESS THEM DOBLES WANT PART OF MY SINGLE :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13703385
> *:yes:  :yes: THE WESTERN UNION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO THE SOVIET UNION


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13703425
> *NO THE SOVIET UNION
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*LOS PINCHES CAROS DE LOS DALLAS LOWRIDERS ETABAN BRINCANDO ALTO DE A MADRES. Y CON UNA POMPA NOMAS. HA HA LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











THATS A GOOD DAY CONGRATS IRVING CUSTOMZ 6 HOPPER ENTRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Lucio i know yesterday was crazy and all, but it only gets better from here. dont let this show stop you from having others.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 11:34 AM~13703435
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I KNOW WEY THATS WHY I SAID THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 11:37 AM~13703464
> *Lucio i know yesterday was crazy and all, but it only gets better from here. dont let this show stop you from having others.
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 27 2009, 08:17 AM~13701759
> *wheres rollin rich he had some full by the back of the neck wonder if he got his security pay lol had a good time fuckit if you didnt like the show plain and simple just dont come back
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Na I sold the caddy. 
Wuzzzzz up people?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: 81.7.TX., spider 53, DownIIClown, Artistics.TX, THE MAJESTICS TX, MAJESTIX, chevy67impala, Mr.Ortiz, trixed, $Rollin Rich$ 82, show-bound, ryderz, SHOELACES, red22, .:Vato Loco:., elpayaso, DFWEntertainment, STILLTIPPIN46
:0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DFW ENTERTAINMENT , BIG GORGE ,and all the other stafff


DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND IRVING CUSTOMZ FAMILIA APPRECIATE ALL DONE AT SHOW AND ALLTHE VENDORS REGARDLESS OF ALL THE FIGHT S AND SHIT IT ALL WENT GOOD HOPE TO HAVE ANOTHE ONE SOON JUST NEED TO ORGANIZE A LITTLE BETTER BUT THET A 300 PLUS ENTRY SHOW REALLY NOT A BIG NAME PROMOTER BUT BIG SHOW RESULTS THATS WHAT MATTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HATTERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATTERS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

on behalf of lucio, we would like to apologize for any inconvienince on the car show, i didn't have to do with any part of the car show my main thing was the concert. Yes it's true, i carry the name DFW ent, but George had agreed to take control of the car show, and he sd he had it under control.


yes i do agree, we did need more security, and believe me next time we will most deffinetly have alot more, for being one of our first show's we learned from our mistakes we made in this show, and for those who think we did it for the money, next time we can do with out the car show and just concentrate on the concert. 


For something like this being done here in fort worth for the first time you can't complaint other than that you gotta say it was one of the best ones done, yet.

on my behalf, i would like to thank the ulc, ula, all the car clubs, all the solo cars, and all the fans of the lowrider scene!!!!!!

once again i would like to apologize for the inconvienince any of you experienced out there!!!

And like i sd for something being done like this at least cut me a break!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13703546
> *on behalf of lucio, we would like to apologize for any inconvienince on the car show, i didn't have to do with any part of the car show my main thing was the concert. Yes it's true, i carry the name DFW ent, but George had agreed to take control of the car show, and he sd he had it under control.
> yes i do agree, we did need more security, and believe me next time we will most deffinetly have alot more, for being one of our first show's we learned from our mistakes we made in this show, and for those who think we did it for the money, next time we can do with out the car show and just concentrate on the concert.
> For something like this being done here in fort worth for the first time you can't complaint other than that you gotta say it was one of the best ones done, yet.
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:38 AM~13703477
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID
> *


YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










YOU BETTER THINK AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13703546
> *on behalf of lucio, we would like to apologize for any inconvienince on the car show, i didn't have to do with any part of the car show my main thing was the concert. Yes it's true, i carry the name DFW ent, but George had agreed to take control of the car show, and he sd he had it under control.
> yes i do agree, we did need more security, and believe me next time we will most deffinetly have alot more, for being one of our first show's we learned from our mistakes we made in this show, and for those who think we did it for the money, next time we can do with out the car show and just concentrate on the concert.
> For something like this being done here in fort worth for the first time you can't complaint other than that you gotta say it was one of the best ones done, yet.
> ...


YOU DONT HAVE TO APOLOGIZED FOR SHIT YALL ARE STILL LEARNING DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT ALL IT IS HATERS THAT DIDNT WIN NOTHING ALL I CAN SAY IS I'M READY FOR THE NETX EVENT I WILL SUPPORT IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a blast at the show.

The wind pissed me off though. Bike fell over :angry:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13703546
> *on behalf of lucio, we would like to apologize for any inconvienince on the car show, i didn't have to do with any part of the car show my main thing was the concert. Yes it's true, i carry the name DFW ent, but George had agreed to take control of the car show, and he sd he had it under control.
> yes i do agree, we did need more security, and believe me next time we will most deffinetly have alot more, for being one of our first show's we learned from our mistakes we made in this show, and for those who think we did it for the money, next time we can do with out the car show and just concentrate on the concert.
> For something like this being done here in fort worth for the first time you can't complaint other than that you gotta say it was one of the best ones done, yet.
> ...


YALL DONT EVEN HAVE TO APOLOGIZE MAN THIS IS THE BIGGES OUTDOOR CAR SHOW AND CONCERT DONE YET HATTERS WILL BE HATTING NO MATTER WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

POST MORE PICTURES AND VIDEOS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13703642
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HUH


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DA FUCK EVER ****** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE WHERE THERE!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Well like i said b4 this was your guys first show. And with that there will always be mistakes. You just have to learn from it. Look foward to the next one, and do it bigger and better. You still have alot of support out here!!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

DA FUCK EVER ****** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE WHERE THERE!!!!!!!!LOL













DALLAS LOWRIDES


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:59 AM~13703666
> *DA FUCK EVER ****** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WHERE THERE!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT FAT MEXICAN 55 ON THE DUALLY BED????????????????
WWWWHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** GOIN UNDER COVER LOL!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FOR ME IT WAS THE BEST SHOW IVE MYSELF BEEN TO.LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE..HAD LOTS OF FUN, AND IT ALL WENT DOWN IN FORITOS...817 :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:01 PM~13703691
> *IS THAT FAT MEXICAN 55 ON THE DUALLY BED????????????????
> WWWWHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** GOIN UNDER COVER  LOL!!!
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

OR WAS THAT THE ***** DANKE????????????????//


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 11:43 AM~13703514
> *DFW ENTERTAINMENT  , BIG GORGE ,and all the other stafff
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND IRVING CUSTOMZ FAMILIA APPRECIATE ALL DONE AT SHOW AND ALLTHE VENDORS REGARDLESS OF ALL THE FIGHT S AND SHIT IT ALL WENT GOOD HOPE TO HAVE ANOTHE ONE SOON JUST NEED TO ORGANIZE A LITTLE BETTER BUT THET A 300 PLUS ENTRY SHOW REALLY NOT A BIG NAME PROMOTER BUT BIG SHOW RESULTS THATS WHAT MATTER    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HATTERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATTERS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *





X 2


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13703727
> *OR WAS THAT THE ***** DANKE????????????????/t/
> *


suprized danki hasnt talked shit yet


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ/ DALLAS MODDAFUCKING RIDERS</span>


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:09 PM~13703767
> *suprized danki hasnt talked shit yet
> *


*

FUCK DANKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:09 PM~13703767
> *suprized danki hasnt talked shit yet
> *


PUNCH THAT ***** ON THE FACE WHEN I SEE HIM


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:09 PM~13703767
> *suprized danki hasnt talked shit yet
> *


MAN THERE WAS NOONE TO CHEER SO HE IS NOT SAYING SHIT AFTER THE 60 PLUS INCHES I DONT THINK HE WILL SAY ANYTHING


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13703785
> *IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ/ DALLAS MODDAFUCKING RIDERS</span>
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13703785
> *IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ/ DALLAS MODDAFUCKING RIDERS</span>
> *


WHAT THE HELL THATS THE WRONG PICTURES THE PLAQUES SAID SINGLE PUMP MAN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:11 PM~13703797
> *MAN THERE WAS NOONE TO CHEER SO HE IS NOT SAYING SHIT AFTER THE 60 PLUS INCHES I DONT THINK HE WILL SAY ANYTHING
> *


WOULD OF BEEN BAD ASS IF THEY WOULD OF SHOW UP TO MEASURE MAD 40INCHS DOUBLE RADICAL LOCKUP CUS THEY CANT MAKE SINGLES WILL REALLY ENJOY SHUBING IT UP TO THE DAMN RANGER BUT ITS ALREADY RETIRED I BELIEVE HA HA AH HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!60 PLUS SINGLES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:13 PM~13703809
> *WHAT THE HELL THATS THE WRONG PICTURES THE PLAQUES SAID SINGLE PUMP MAN
> *


PICTURE BEFORE THE Y CHANGED THEM MY BAD I DIDNT TOOK A SECOND PIC


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

beastify :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:16 PM~13703845
> *beastify  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:16 PM~13703845
> *beastify  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME ***** 









BETTER THINK TWISE NOW


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

i need a damn front hose when we going to the shop


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (8 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: spider 53, KandyRegal, droptopt-bird, CP214, BAYTOWNSLC, ms_tx_legend214, DownIIClown, SLFirstLady, elpayaso, chevy67impala, VictorXIV, ryderz, radicalkingz, MAJESTIX, DFWEntertainment

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:19 PM~13703878
> *i need a damn front hose when we going to the shop
> *


WHAT HAPPEN


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

the lincoln was at 73 then the front hose blew :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:22 PM~13703915
> *the lincoln was at 73 then the front hose blew  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:22 PM~13703915
> *the lincoln was at 73 then the front hose blew  :angry:
> *


DAMN SINGLE NO REINFORCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin: got any beastified hoses like some massive mammarian shit :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:25 PM~13703946
> *  :biggrin: got any beastified hoses like some massive mammarian shit :biggrin:
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 01:23 PM~13703930
> *DAMN SINGLE NO REINFORCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


na reiforcment is for chumps :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:25 PM~13703946
> *  :biggrin: got any beastified hoses like some massive mammarian shit :biggrin:
> *


WHAT


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

what u think this is a game shoestrangs


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:26 PM~13703956
> *na reiforcment is for chumps  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

theres danki


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

IS THAT DAT NIBBA DANKIE?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13703984
> *IS THAT DAT NIBBA DANKIE?
> *


DAMM HE IS PROVABLY WRITING A NOVEL


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 01:28 PM~13703984
> *IS THAT DAT NIBBA DANKIE?
> *


writing the book of excuses


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:31 PM~13704026
> *writing the book of excuses
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

YOU AINT HEARD FROM ME CAUSE YALL TURNED A ****** SUNNY DAY GREY WITH THE SHIT YALL PULLED YESTERDAY!! YALL ****** STAY ON DA BUMPER!! Tell Ceasar THE BISCANE COMING TO IRVING CAUSE BAD BOYS DONE FUCKED UP NOT COMING OUTTHERE !!!!!! THEY MADE A ***** SEE WHAT TIME IT REALLY IS1!!!! I'M JUST KEEPIN IT 100 WITH A ***** !! I PLANNED ON GETTING RIC FLAIR WITH IT AND NATURE WALKING ON YOU SUCKAS!! I STILL DONT LIKE YALL ****** BUT I NEED TO GET THE RIDE WORKIN!!! AND FUCK YOU TOO VENOM!! OLE LOUD MOUTH *****!! :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 01:32 PM~13704033
> *I BELIEVE IT
> *


 :around: :around: :banghead:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13704036
> *YOU AINT HEARD FROM ME CAUSE YALL TURNED A ****** SUNNY DAY GREY WITH THE SHIT YALL PULLED YESTERDAY!!  YALL ****** STAY ON DA BUMPER!!  Tell Ceasar THE BISCANE COMING TO IRVING CAUSE BAD BOYS DONE FUCKED UP NOT COMING OUTTHERE !!!!!!  THEY MADE A ***** SEE WHAT TIME IT REALLY IS1!!!!  I'M JUST KEEPIN IT 100 WITH A ***** !!  I PLANNED ON GETTING RIC FLAIR WITH IT AND NATURE WALKING ON YOU SUCKAS!!    I STILL DONT LIKE YALL ****** BUT I NEED TO GET THE RIDE WORKIN!!!  AND FUCK YOU TOO VENOM!!    OLE LOUD MOUTH *****!!  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:31 PM~13704026
> *writing the book of excuses
> *


LOOK HERE YOU GORILLA ASS ***** ME AND YOU GONNA SQUARE UP IF YOU DONT KEEP YOU MOUTH CLOSED THATS REAL TALK MY *****!! :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:0 thought the biscayne was already on smash 16 switches dancin on folks


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:34 PM~13704061
> *LOOK HERE YOU GORILLA ASS *****  ME AND YOU GONNA SQUARE UP IF YOU DONT KEEP YOU MOUTH CLOSED  THATS REAL TALK MY *****!!    :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 SOUND BRAVE REALLY BRAVE


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :banghead:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:34 PM~13704051
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


What you mean by dat *****??? SQUARE BIDNESS BAD BOYS IS IN BAD SHAPE AFTER WHAT I SAW YESTERDAY!! :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:32 PM~13704036
> *YOU AINT HEARD FROM ME CAUSE YALL TURNED A ****** SUNNY DAY GREY WITH THE SHIT YALL PULLED YESTERDAY!!  YALL ****** STAY ON DA BUMPER!!  Tell Ceasar THE BISCANE COMING TO IRVING CAUSE BAD BOYS DONE FUCKED UP NOT COMING OUTTHERE !!!!!!  THEY MADE A ***** SEE WHAT TIME IT REALLY IS1!!!!  I'M JUST KEEPIN IT 100 WITH A ***** !!  I PLANNED ON GETTING RIC FLAIR WITH IT AND NATURE WALKING ON YOU SUCKAS!!    I STILL DONT LIKE YALL ****** BUT I NEED TO GET THE RIDE WORKIN!!!  AND FUCK YOU TOO VENOM!!    OLE LOUD MOUTH *****!!  :angry:
> *


i thought it was that candy red one posted up 3 wheelin


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13704082
> *What you mean by dat *****???  SQUARE BIDNESS BAD BOYS IS IN BAD SHAPE AFTER WHAT I SAW YESTERDAY!!    :angry:
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13704080
> *:0  :0 SOUND BRAVE REALLY BRAVE
> *


BRAVE ITS REAL TALK !! Ha ha just cause you can smash on bad boys don't mean u can do nothing to me ya dig !!! :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

na it didnt have the bowling ball paint what


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:35 PM~13704067
> *:0  thought the biscayne was already on smash 16 switches dancin on folks
> *


***** IT IS U DIDNT SEE ME BUSTIN THAT AROUND THA WORLD ON PRIMOS OL BUSTED ASS CAR ***** NEEDED TEN MOTHER FUCKAS ON DA TRUNK!! AFTER I SAW DAT BULLSHIT HIS CAR WAS DOING I THOUGHT HE WAS TRYING TO DANCE THAT MOTHA FUCKA!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:38 PM~13704109
> *BRAVE  ITS REAL TALK !!  Ha ha  just cause you can smash on bad boys don't mean u can do nothing to me  ya dig  !!! :angry:
> *


MAY BE CAUSE YOU NEED TO GET YOU A REAL CAR NO A BISCAINE AND TWO DOOR TOO


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 12:59 PM~13703666
> *DA FUCK EVER ****** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    WE WHERE THERE!!!!!!!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


carefull what u say someone is spying :ugh: hno:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

20 pages and hardly no pics??? :rant:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:32 PM~13704036
> *YOU AINT HEARD FROM ME CAUSE YALL TURNED A ****** SUNNY DAY GREY WITH THE SHIT YALL PULLED YESTERDAY!!  YALL ****** STAY ON DA BUMPER!!  Tell Ceasar THE BISCANE COMING TO IRVING CAUSE BAD BOYS DONE FUCKED UP NOT COMING OUTTHERE !!!!!!  THEY MADE A ***** SEE WHAT TIME IT REALLY IS1!!!!  I'M JUST KEEPIN IT 100 WITH A ***** !!  I PLANNED ON GETTING RIC FLAIR WITH IT AND NATURE WALKING ON YOU SUCKAS!!    I STILL DONT LIKE YALL ****** BUT I NEED TO GET THE RIDE WORKIN!!!  AND FUCK YOU TOO VENOM!!    OLE LOUD MOUTH *****!!  :angry:
> *




FUCK YOU, YOU DUMB ASS FUCK. YOU AND YOUR BISCAYNE GET A FUCKIN IMPALA.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

Y'ALL GONNA HOOK A ***** UP WITH SOME SECRETS OR WHAT!?? OR YALL DOING LIKE BAD BOYS THROWIN 4TONS OF WEIGHT IN DA BACK!!! :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

yeah vgp is fired


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

guess if i woke up at 3 in the morning i would of forgot 2


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:44 PM~13704177
> *Y'ALL GONNA HOOK A ***** UP WITH SOME SECRETS OR WHAT!??    OR YALL DOING LIKE BAD BOYS THROWIN 4TONS OF WEIGHT IN DA BACK!!!  :angry:
> *


the secret is to cut 2 doors off


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:46 PM~13704203
> *the secret is to cut 2 doors off
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 12:44 PM~13704176
> *FUCK YOU, YOU DUMB ASS FUCK. YOU AND YOUR BISCAYNE GET A FUCKIN IMPALA.
> *


***** QUIT HATIN ON A ***** IM DOING MY THANG RIDIN ON ******!! WHENEVER YOU WANT YOU PULL UP ***** AND WELL SEE WHATS UP!!! :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:49 PM~13704231
> ****** QUIT HATIN ON A ***** IM DOING MY THANG RIDIN ON ******!!  WHENEVER YOU WANT YOU PULL UP ***** AND WELL SEE WHATS UP!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:46 PM~13704203
> *the secret is to cut 2 doors off
> *


***** PLEASE YOU ROLLIN FO DOO AND YOUR SHIT STILL SORRY SO THAT AINT IT!! :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:50 PM~13704247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

but my car is luxury


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

WHAT HAPPEN YOU IGGAS QUIET NOW YOU NOW A REAL NIGHA UP IN HERE!! RIC FLAIR WID IT WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :angry:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 12:52 PM~13704274
> *but my car is luxury
> *


LUXURY!!??? ***** THAT CAR ONE TANK OF GAS AWAY FROM THE JUNK YARD!! MY BISCANE A CLASSIC !!! AND DATS WHAT DAT IS !!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT FOR PICS


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

show me the biscayne


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

I'LL SAY THIS IC DID THEIR THANG AND EVEN WHEN THEY SHIT BREAK THEY FIX DAT BITCH IN THE PIT AND HOP IT AGAIN AND PUT IT on the bumper again yall doing it BIG AND THATS ALL ILL SAY IM DONE WITH THEM ****** AT BAD BOYS ***** GOING TO FUCK WITH IC FROM NOW ON AND I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD DO THE SAME EVEN IF I DONT LIME YOU ******!! :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*where the pics*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13704361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U WERE THERE TO WHERE ARE YOUR PICS.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:55 PM~13704297
> *WHAT HAPPEN  YOU  IGGAS QUIET NOW YOU NOW A REAL NIGHA UP IN HERE!!  RIC FLAIR WID IT  WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :angry:
> *


is this the invisible man?


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:00 PM~13704346
> *show me the biscayne
> 
> 
> ...


***** ILL SHOW YOU MY FOOT IN UR ASS !!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:01 PM~13704359
> *I'LL SAY THIS IC DID THEIR THANG AND EVEN WHEN THEY SHIT BREAK THEY FIX DAT BITCH IN THE PIT AND HOP IT AGAIN AND PUT IT on the bumper again  yall doing it  BIG AND THATS ALL ILL SAY  IM DONE WITH THEM ****** AT BAD BOYS ***** GOING TO FUCK WITH IC FROM NOW ON AND I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD DO THE SAME  EVEN IF I DONT LIME YOU ******!!  :angry:
> *




YEA BUT BEFORE YOU COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ. YOU HAVE TO EAT THE COCK MEAT SANDWICH. :0


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 01:04 PM~13704392
> *is this the invisible man?
> *


DON'T WOORY ABOUT WHO I AM YOU KEEPING FLIPPIN YOUR HEAD LIKE A CANADIAN ON SOUTHPARK AND ILL BE THE WOLVERINE AND CUT YO ASS MY *****!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13704361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i will post mine but i lost my camera and it had the hop betwen your monte and mine


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13704394
> ****** ILL SHOW YOU MY FOOT IN UR ASS !!
> *



THIS ***** IS STUPID, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 03:02 PM~13704361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao..thats a funny pic...post the pics up..anyone?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 01:06 PM~13704415
> *YEA BUT BEFORE YOU COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ. YOU HAVE TO EAT THE COCK MEAT SANDWICH.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13704394
> ****** ILL SHOW YOU MY FOOT IN UR ASS !!
> *


i dont belive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 01:06 PM~13704415
> *YEA BUT BEFORE YOU COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ. YOU HAVE TO EAT THE COCK MEAT SANDWICH.  :0
> *


***** ILL RUN YOU OVER WITH THE BISCANE AND HOP THAT BITCH ON YO ASS!!! :angry: YOU ON HERE TALKIN LOUD


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:07 PM~13704421
> *DON'T WOORY ABOUT WHO I AM YOU KEEPING FLIPPIN YOUR HEAD LIKE A CANADIAN ON SOUTHPARK AND ILL BE THE WOLVERINE AND CUT YO ASS    MY *****!!  :angry:
> *




WUT THE FUCK *****, HOW OLD ARE U LIKE TWELVE.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:07 PM~13704421
> *DON'T WOORY ABOUT WHO I AM YOU KEEPING FLIPPIN YOUR HEAD LIKE A CANADIAN ON SOUTHPARK AND ILL BE THE WOLVERINE AND CUT YO ASS    MY *****!!  :angry:
> *


 :werd: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 03:03 PM~13704379
> *U WERE THERE TO WHERE ARE YOUR PICS.
> *


only took a few will post when i get home :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:09 PM~13704446
> *i dont belive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 IF THERE IS ONE THING U NEED TO BELIEVE ITS THAT *****!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:09 PM~13704446
> *i dont belive it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:10 PM~13704464
> *only took a few will post when i get home  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:09 PM~13704447
> ****** ILL RUN YOU OVER WITH THE BISCANE AND HOP THAT BITCH ON YO ASS!!!  :angry:  YOU ON HERE TALKIN LOUD
> *




IM ACTUALLY TYPING DUMB FUCK. U TALKING ALL THIS SHIT AND STILL WANNA BRING YOUR JUNK ASS CAR TO THE SHOP. ***** WE GONNA BURN THAT BITCH TO THE GROUND.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOD TIMES79_@Apr 27 2009, 03:11 PM~13704477
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 01:09 PM~13704449
> *WUT THE FUCK *****, HOW OLD ARE U LIKE TWELVE.
> *


I'm old enough to teach you some shit !!! BELIEVE THAT *****!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:12 PM~13704490
> *I'm old enough to teach you some shit !!!  BELIEVE THAT *****!!
> *



I DONT WANNA KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CARTOONS AND COMICS *****.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:12 PM~13704487
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 02:11 PM~13704476
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


i belive it


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

post more pictures


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

u think this is a game


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:17 PM~13704533
> *u think this is a game
> *


niggaaaa


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 01:14 PM~13704499
> *I DONT WANNA KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CARTOONS AND COMICS *****.
> *


y'all ***** CALLED SPIDER MAN AND VENOM AND SHIT SO WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKIN BOUT *****??? :angry:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

bad boys in the house


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 03:16 PM~13704526
> *post more pictures
> *


xx22


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

this is how you will end looking like dankie


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

well they were


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 01:19 PM~13704545
> *y'all ***** CALLED SPIDER MAN AND VENOM AND SHIT  SO WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKIN BOUT *****???  :angry:
> *


cause i am spiderman


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 01:19 PM~13704551
> *xx22
> *


XXX33


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOOD TIMES79_@Apr 27 2009, 01:23 PM~13704588
> *XXX33
> *


 :tongue: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyways! Any pics of those dope ass trucks 
from B's?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOD TIMES79+Apr 27 2009, 03:23 PM~13704588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13703288
> *SEEN THE DICK RIDER ON TOP OF SOMEONES DULLY JUST WATCHING LIKE HE NOWS CHEERING AND WHE WAS WEARING A HAT JUST LIKE THE OTHER NIGTH
> *


bitch if if botherd u so much u should of told me something!!i'll smash u like the bug u are


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13704856
> *bitch if if botherd u so much u should of told me something!!i'll smash u like the bug u are
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13704856
> *bitch if if botherd u so much u should of told me something!!i'll smash u like the bug u are
> *


LOOK THE DAY YOU BUILD YOU A CAR TO COMPETE AGAINS ME COME AND TALK TO ME MEANWILE KEEP ON CHEERLEADING

LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

GOT ALOT OF PUSSY IN HERE TALKING SHIT. SAY SOMETHING IN PERSON NEXT TIME. :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

u know i will my *****


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 27 2009, 01:59 PM~13704967
> *GOT ALOT OF PUSSY IN HERE TALKING SHIT. SAY SOMETHING IN PERSON NEXT TIME. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


DAMM MAN WHY YOU GETTING UPSET THERE IS NO NEED TO YOU DIDNT COMPETE SO CALM DOWN SIR IT WILL BE FINE MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

32 User(s) are reading this topic (13 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
16 Members: sixty7imp, 80 Eldog, droptopt-bird, spider 53, elpayaso, VENOM65, $CHARLIE BOY$, 94 SS, I.C. Joker, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 81.7.TX., 2DR '84, artisticdream63, MAJESTIX, DALLAS-G, 214Tex
:0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

here u t man


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13704992
> *u know i will my *****
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 27 2009, 01:59 PM~13704967
> *GOT ALOT OF PUSSY IN HERE TALKING SHIT. SAY SOMETHING IN PERSON NEXT TIME. :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *




dont know bout that, but bullshit aside with no arguing. why did yall not showup. all the shit that was being said about hoppin with a stick and yall didnt even showup. 


wasup with that cityboy214


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY 80ELDOG THE RIDE LOOKED CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE. I MISS MY EL CAMINO.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:02 PM~13705020
> *here u t man
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DOES DAT FAGGET DANKIE HAVE ANYTHING ELSE TO SAY.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13704856
> *bitch if if botherd u so much u should of told me something!!i'll smash u like the bug u are
> *


***** YOULL GET SQUISHED LIKE THE JELLY BEAN YOU ARE !! :angry:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13704992
> *u know i will my *****
> *


lets see it happen then


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:06 PM~13705075
> *dont know bout that, but bullshit aside with no arguing. why did yall not showup. all the shit that was being said about hoppin with a stick and yall didnt even showup.
> wasup with that cityboy214
> *


we was out of town but we tried


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Apr 27 2009, 02:11 PM~13705143
> *we was out of town but we tried
> *


THERE WILL BE ANOTHER TIME


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WE WERE OUT OF TOWN BUT COMING BACK BECAUSE GEORGE SAID WE COULD BE THERE ALOT LATE. SO WHEN WE GOT HERE WE CALLED HIM AT 1 HE CAME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT.SO ASK HIM IF WE CALLED. BUT I FORGET HE IS ULC!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Did anyone get any pics of my car yesterday???? All i can say is The Finest CC had a good time ....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Apr 27 2009, 02:11 PM~13705143
> *we was out of town but we tried
> *



ORALE, WELL WE CAN ALWAYS SET SOMETHING UP TO DO IT AGAIN AND WE CAN TAKE THE STICK OUT THERE OR U GUYS CAN BRING THE STICK. IT DONT MATTER, BUT ONE THING IS ALL THE SHIT ABOUT FIGHTING NEEDS TO STOP. WE ARE ALL HERE TO HOP AND WE NEED TO KEEP IT AT THAT. I SAY THIS FOR EVERYONE, EVEN US ON THIS SIDE. IF SOMEONE CANT TAKE CRITICISM THAN THAT PERSON NEEDS TO BE QUIET AND NOT SAY SHIT CUZ ALL THIS FIGHTING SHIT I GETTING OUT OF HAND. 


SO LETS HOP AND LEAVE IT AT THAT


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: mrpuppet, clowjoe, ENGRAVER, CITYBOY214, DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE, I.C. Joker, artisticdream63, 80 Eldog, VENOM65

SUP EVERY1 4M TEXAS :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13705087
> *HEY 80ELDOG THE RIDE LOOKED CLEAN ASS FUCK HOMIE. I MISS MY EL CAMINO.
> *


  Thanx Im going too miss it too It was fun bringing it back out!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13705200
> *WE WERE OUT OF TOWN BUT COMING BACK BECAUSE GEORGE SAID WE COULD BE THERE ALOT LATE. SO WHEN WE GOT HERE WE CALLED HIM AT 1 HE CAME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT.SO ASK HIM IF WE CALLED. BUT I FORGET HE IS ULC!!!!
> *


ULC ULA DOESNT MAKE A DIFFERENCE MAN 1 O'CLOCK WAS THE TIME TO BE IN THER ALLREADY MAYBE THATS WHY AND YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONE JOKERS CC WAS THERE JUST DRIVING ARROUND THE PARK CAUSE OF THE SAME REASON


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13705200
> *WE WERE OUT OF TOWN BUT COMING BACK BECAUSE GEORGE SAID WE COULD BE THERE ALOT LATE. SO WHEN WE GOT HERE WE CALLED HIM AT 1 HE CAME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT.SO ASK HIM IF WE CALLED. BUT I FORGET HE IS ULC!!!!
> *




COME ON NOW, HE TOLD ME YOU GUYS CALLED. BUT WHAT YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IS THAT HE WAS DOING A SHOW AND DOESNT HAVE TIME TO BE WAITING FOR PEOPLE TO SHOW UP LATE. ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT THERE LATE AND WERE TURNED WAY. SO IT WASNT JUST YOU GUYS. 

AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ULC OR THE ULA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Apr 27 2009, 02:19 PM~13705225
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: mrpuppet, clowjoe, ENGRAVER, CITYBOY214, DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE, I.C. Joker, artisticdream63, 80 Eldog, VENOM65
> 
> ...



WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:23 PM~13705269
> *WASSUP HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe :wave:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:22 PM~13705262
> *COME ON NOW, HE TOLD ME YOU GUYS CALLED. BUT WHAT YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND IS THAT HE WAS DOING A SHOW AND DOESNT HAVE TIME TO BE WAITING FOR PEOPLE TO SHOW UP LATE. ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT THERE LATE AND WERE TURNED WAY. SO IT WASNT JUST YOU GUYS.
> 
> AND IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ULC OR THE ULA
> *


the dude should have said no from the get


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*300 + ENTRIES, TEN HOPPERS, BEER, A GOOD CONCERT. I SAY IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW. *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

SUP 214RIDERZ


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 27 2009, 01:19 PM~13704546
> *bad boys in the house
> *


Found this on YouTube.

Louis benifit show in LM customs
Luise / car hop

It's spelled just like this


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Apr 27 2009, 02:25 PM~13705293
> *the dude should have said no from the get
> *


YOU RIGTH ON THAT BUT ONESTLY YALL ALREADY NEW ABOUT THE SHOW BEEING ON SUNDAY SETTING UP AND ALL SO IF YOU REALY WANTED TO BE THERE SHOULD STAY IN TOWN DONT YOU THINK


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP ERNIE WHATS ENW BRO MAN I BEEN TAKEN A BREAK HOW IS THE I CREW


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 02:30 PM~13705359
> *SUP ERNIE WHATS ENW BRO MAN I BEEN TAKEN A BREAK HOW IS THE I CREW
> *


GOOD I BEEN TAKING A BREAK 2 IM FEELING KIND OFF LAZY


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

15 Members: BIRDYLUV, olyella02, spider 53, 80 Eldog, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, SHOELACES, clowjoe, DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE, 214RIDERZ, artisticdream63, DKM ATX, FunkytownRoller, VENOM65, droptopt-bird, 83's Finest


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP BIRD MAN HOW U DOING YEA SEEMS THE WEATHER BEEN DOING IT


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice try


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER GONNA EB HERE ALL WEEK AND WATCH OUT FOR THAT DAMN FLU EPIDIMIC GOING AROUND


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 02:41 PM~13705473
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER GONNA EB HERE ALL WEEK AND WATCH OUT FOR THAT DAMN FLU EPIDIMIC GOING AROUND
> *


I BELIEVE IT


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

It was a good show... thought it went pretty good.. hop was pretty organized.. as far as the judging it is always a issue at every show lowrider wego or whatever.. just be happy there are show to go to and for everyone to have fun at!! :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:19 PM~13705221
> *ORALE, WELL WE CAN ALWAYS SET SOMETHING UP TO DO IT AGAIN AND WE CAN TAKE THE STICK OUT THERE OR U GUYS CAN BRING THE STICK. IT DONT MATTER, BUT ONE THING IS ALL THE SHIT ABOUT FIGHTING NEEDS TO STOP. WE ARE ALL HERE TO HOP AND WE NEED TO KEEP IT AT THAT. I SAY THIS FOR EVERYONE, EVEN US ON THIS SIDE. IF SOMEONE CANT TAKE CRITICISM THAN THAT PERSON NEEDS TO BE QUIET AND NOT SAY SHIT CUZ ALL THIS FIGHTING SHIT I GETTING OUT OF HAND.
> SO LETS HOP AND LEAVE IT AT THAT
> *



***** WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS HOP YO ASS ON OUT OF HERE!! :angry:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 05:23 PM~13705269
> *WASSUP HOMIE
> *


i used to live in graham texas just dropping by .. TTT 940


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> i used to live in graham texas just dropping by .. TTT
> I BELIEVE IT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Bubba WHAT


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 02:25 PM~13705304
> *300 + ENTRIES, TEN HOPPERS, BEER, A GOOD CONCERT. I SAY IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW.
> *


X2 . WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT DA SHOW ALL DAY . IT WAS BAD ASS JUST 2 HAVE A SHOW THAT BIG IN FORT WORTH (817) . YALL CAN KEEP MY 90 DOLLARS FOR MY 3 ENTRIE FEES . ILL B THERE AT DA NEXT SHOW JUST LIKE I WAS AT DA DALLAS 97.9 SHOW 3 WEEKS AGO . ITS ALL GOOD , ITS JUST 2 HAVE A GOOD TIME AND B A PART OF DA LOW RIDER SCENE .


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13705617
> *Bubba  WHAT
> *


JORDAN HUHUH


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 03:56 PM~13705623
> *JORDAN HUHUH
> *


YEAA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 02:56 PM~13705623
> *JORDAN HUHUH
> *


bubbalready ****** hoe ass bitches just came back and i see already ****** came back from bullshit city ha ha ha hqa hq ha ha ha ha,,,,,,,,lol :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hey somenigga said had video of fight s and never posted em


----------



## mrcutdog79 (Apr 27, 2009)

the show was good my kidz enjoyed it , but the judging sucked & i did not like the fighting . hope next time it will be more orginezed


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey George from all of us from 
FINEST CC we wanted to tell you we had a good time & will be back if you ever have another one!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 27 2009, 02:56 PM~13705622
> *X2 . WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT DA SHOW ALL DAY . IT WAS BAD ASS JUST 2 HAVE A SHOW THAT BIG IN FORT WORTH (817) . YALL CAN KEEP MY 90 DOLLARS FOR MY 3 ENTRIE FEES . ILL B THERE AT  DA NEXT SHOW JUST LIKE I WAS AT DA DALLAS 97.9 SHOW 3 WEEKS AGO . ITS ALL GOOD , ITS JUST 2 HAVE A GOOD TIME AND B A PART OF DA LOW RIDER SCENE .
> *




X2, AS FAR AS THE FIGHTS GOES. WHEN YOU HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE AND ALOT OF BEER. THERE WILL BE FIGHTS AND SO ON. THERE IS NO STOPPING THAT. PEOPLE GETTING ON HERE ACTING LIKE THEY AINT NEVER SEEN A FIGHT BEFORE. PEOPLE FIGHT AT CLUBS ALL THE TIME AND THAT DONT STOP US FROM GOING BACK. 


SO LIKE BEFORE IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW AND I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

you think this is a game *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jerry :wave:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

POST UP THE PIXS N VIDS elpayaso


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 27 2009, 02:51 PM~13705570
> ****** WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS HOP YO ASS ON OUT OF HERE!!  :angry:
> *




SHUT THE FUCK UP CHUMP.


----------



## mrcutdog79 (Apr 27, 2009)

im sorry i did not tell every 1 were im from LOS PADRINOS C.C FORT WORTH T.X


----------



## mrcutdog79 (Apr 27, 2009)

im sorry i did not tell every 1 were im from LOS PADRINOS C.C FORT WORTH T.X


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP WITH THEM SPURS SA ROLLER. YALL READY TO GO FISHING. :biggrin: *


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

SAY MAN I FORGOT ABOUT THE SHOW BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YALL WIT AND PUT IT DOWN


----------



## mrcutdog79 (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATZ UP MATT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcutdog79_@Apr 27 2009, 03:06 PM~13705731
> * im sorry i did not tell every 1 were im from    LOS PADRINOS  C.C  FORT WORTH T.X
> *




YALL HAVE SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Apr 27 2009, 03:07 PM~13705758
> *SAY MAN I FORGOT ABOUT THE SHOW BUT IT LOOKS LIKE YALL WIT AND PUT IT DOWN
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

WHEN YALL GOING TO BE AT THE SHOP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Apr 27 2009, 03:09 PM~13705785
> *WHEN YALL GOING TO BE AT THE SHOP
> *




CESAR SHOULD BE THERE BY NOW.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 10:11 AM~13702472
> *THERE ARE ONLY A FEW PEOPLE ON HERE COMPLAINING HOMIE. AND ONE OF THEM IS SA ROLLER. HES JUST MAD CUZ THE MAVS ARE ABOUT TO SEND THE SPURS FISHING.  :biggrin:
> *


for one there was false advertisement and two im not a spurs fan anyways


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 04:11 PM~13705794
> *CESAR SHOULD BE THERE BY NOW.
> *


YOU JUST CHILLIN TO DAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:11 PM~13705795
> *for one there was false advertisement and two im not a spurs fan anyways
> *




OK AND GOOD


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 03:03 PM~13705702
> *X2, AS FAR AS THE FIGHTS GOES. WHEN YOU HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE AND ALOT OF BEER. THERE WILL BE FIGHTS AND SO ON. THERE IS NO STOPPING THAT. PEOPLE GETTING ON HERE ACTING LIKE THEY AINT NEVER SEEN A FIGHT BEFORE. PEOPLE FIGHT AT CLUBS ALL THE TIME AND THAT DONT STOP US FROM GOING BACK.
> SO LIKE BEFORE IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW AND I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.
> *


THATS TRUE HOMIE , AND ILL B AT THE NEXT ONE 2 JUST 2 HAVE FUN AND 2 KEEP LOW RIDING ALIVE AND GOIN . LIVE 2 LOW RIDE ALL DAY EVERY DAY .


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 03:05 PM~13705722
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP CHUMP.
> *


I GOT YOUR CHUMP MY *****!! :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Apr 27 2009, 03:12 PM~13705808
> *YOU JUST CHILLIN TO DAY
> *




YEA JUST CHILLIN WITH THE FAM TODAY HOMIE AND U


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:0


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 04:13 PM~13705824
> *YEA JUST CHILLIN WITH THE FAM TODAY HOMIE AND U
> *


SHIT JUST CHILLIN BOUT TO GET OUT AND ABOUT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 27 2009, 03:12 PM~13705814
> *THATS TRUE HOMIE , AND ILL B AT THE NEXT ONE 2 JUST 2 HAVE FUN AND 2 KEEP LOW RIDING ALIVE AND GOIN . LIVE 2 LOW RIDE ALL DAY EVERY DAY .
> *



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE, HEAD HIGH RIDE LOW HOMIE EVERY DAY ALL DAY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 03:11 PM~13705795
> *for one there was false advertisement and two im not a spurs fan anyways
> *



HEY WHAT BIKE DID U BRING, I HAVE PICS OF SOME BIKES.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anybody got anymore pics of the show?????


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 05:03 PM~13705702
> *X2, AS FAR AS THE FIGHTS GOES. WHEN YOU HAVE ALOT OF PEOPLE AND ALOT OF BEER. THERE WILL BE FIGHTS AND SO ON. THERE IS NO STOPPING THAT. PEOPLE GETTING ON HERE ACTING LIKE THEY AINT NEVER SEEN A FIGHT BEFORE. PEOPLE FIGHT AT CLUBS ALL THE TIME AND THAT DONT STOP US FROM GOING BACK.
> SO LIKE BEFORE IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW AND I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.
> *


Its not that people have never seen a fight its that this isn't a club, its a show...a family event with kids and if something pops off and my kids are around I will promise you I won't stop until someones heart stops beating.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 27 2009, 05:40 PM~13706149
> *Its not that people have never seen a fight its that this isn't a club, its a show...a family event with kids and if something pops off and my kids are around I will promise you I won't stop until someones heart stops beating.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 05:18 PM~13705901
> *HEY WHAT BIKE DID U BRING, I HAVE PICS OF SOME BIKES.
> *


he had that orange 12inch radical.


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:05 PM~13702377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know that two r my kids :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pictures from the show...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

More...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:23 PM~13706574
> *I know that two r my kids  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


had me rollin. reminded me of when I was a lad :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 06:42 PM~13706759
> *had me rollin. reminded me of when I was a lad  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:44 PM~13706781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my bro took a vid too. :biggrin: Look like there were moshing to the music. all into it. mean muggin. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 06:46 PM~13706796
> *my bro took a vid too.  :biggrin:  Look like there were moshing to the music. all into it. mean muggin. :biggrin:
> *


They do that all tha time and its fun watchin them fight like that. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:49 PM~13706812
> *They do that all tha time and its fun watchin them fight like that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I know.


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 01:01 PM~13703691
> *IS THAT FAT MEXICAN 55 ON THE DUALLY BED????????????????
> WWWWHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** GOIN UNDER COVER  LOL!!!
> *


yea that was me no need to go undercover you know who i am


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13703727
> *OR WAS THAT THE ***** DANKE????????????????//
> *


no danke here dont need to hide behind screen names


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Ted_@Apr 27 2009, 06:23 PM~13706574
> *I know that two r my kids  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT YOU THINK WEY!!!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 02:59 PM~13704965
> *LOOK THE DAY YOU BUILD YOU A CAR TO COMPETE AGAINS ME COME AND TALK TO ME MEANWILE KEEP ON CHEERLEADING
> 
> LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING
> *


the day you type and speak correct english i'll bring the car out!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 27 2009, 03:40 PM~13706149
> *Its not that people have never seen a fight its that this isn't a club, its a show...a family event with kids and if something pops off and my kids are around I will promise you I won't stop until someones heart stops beating.
> *




WELL THATS WHY U DONT HAVE YOUR KIDS AROUND THE AREA OR LET YOUR KID WALK AROUND ALONE IN THAT TYPE OF ENVIRONMENT . IF UR THERE THEN U WATCH YOUR KIDS. I UNDERSTAND WHERE U R COMIN FROM CUZ I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT MY KIDS . BUT U CAN PREVENT THAT CLUB OR NO CLUB.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup OSO :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 07:12 PM~13707079
> *Sup OSO  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! I'M CHILLIN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 03:18 PM~13705901
> *HEY WHAT BIKE DID U BRING, I HAVE PICS OF SOME BIKES.
> *


post em up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 05:17 PM~13707142
> *post em up
> *


LET ME LOAD EM REAL QUICK


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 07:18 PM~13707169
> *LET ME LOAD EM REAL QUICK
> *


THAT WAS A NICE CAMERA WEY!!!! I THINK I GOT A PIC OF YOU WITH IT!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

could you post some pics of the elco if you got any?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 27 2009, 07:21 PM~13707188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea i saved that one to my computer just wated to see if anyone got pics of it from a different angle?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 05:05 PM~13706990
> *the day you type and speak correct english i'll bring the car out!!!!
> *


that means you're never going to have a car then.keep on cheerleading


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 27 2009, 05:26 PM~13706603
> *More...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13707422
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks like b"s truck took the radical hop!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13706592
> *Pictures from the show...
> 
> 
> ...





looking good homie


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 27 2009, 05:26 PM~13706603
> *More...
> 
> 
> ...


Great turnout!!!!! I want to give props to STREET LIFE C.C for hoping the blazer. We are tired of seeing the same cars hop. Get ready for the bs talking.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 27 2009, 05:55 PM~13707500
> *Great turnout!!!!! I want to give props to STREET LIFE C.C for hoping the blazer. We are tired of seeing the same cars hop.  Get ready for the bs talking.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Ok first of all I want to say that myself and sarollerz got fucked pretty good yesterday. Some people have made the comments such as "its not about the money" and that's true but any one of you guys who was in the OBVIOUS position to win would be pissed too when $400 was taken from you. I drive a truck for a living. I went there early in the morning and helped my homie set up my daughters bike and then got on the road. I was supposed to be in missouri but went to this show before getting on the road. Was on the road till 1130 last night only to find out I got fucked at this show. Anyone who's knows anything about bikes (say it if u want to, its just a bike, but hey $400 is $400) knows that I had every bike out there beat. The only one who came close to mine was sarollerz bike who apparantely "didn't place". Get the fuck outta here!!!!! There's no way. We got sarollerz to get his bike up here for the show because I was told by george myslef at the wego show that the prize money went from $500 for first place to $300 for first and $200 for second. Then dday came and all that was given was $400 for first, combining bikes and trikes, and it was given to a trike that had beat anyways. Muy point is, I have been to many shows that didn't pay anything, I have been to many picnics, just to go and have a good time, but any one of you would be pissed if u had been lied to and fucked around out of $400 like myself and sarollerz. Call it what you want but the show was bullshit. The rides were nice but the logistics of it all and how it went down were bullshit.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 07:21 PM~13707188
> *could you post some pics of the elco if you got any?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

here are my pics!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 06:43 PM~13707387
> *that means you're never going to have a car then.keep on cheerleading
> *


hehehe good one but dont be surprised :biggrin: u never no mine wont be full of lead like someone posted in some topics before about ur car


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:19 PM~13707174
> *THAT WAS A NICE CAMERA WEY!!!! I THINK I GOT A PIC OF YOU WITH IT!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Raw Video Before The Hop


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 27 2009, 12:48 PM~13703546
> *on behalf of lucio, we would like to apologize for any inconvienince on the car show, i didn't have to do with any part of the car show my main thing was the concert. Yes it's true, i carry the name DFW ent, but George had agreed to take control of the car show, and he sd he had it under control.
> yes i do agree, we did need more security, and believe me next time we will most deffinetly have alot more, for being one of our first show's we learned from our mistakes we made in this show, and for those who think we did it for the money, next time we can do with out the car show and just concentrate on the concert.
> For something like this being done here in fort worth for the first time you can't complaint other than that you gotta say it was one of the best ones done, yet.
> ...


I've heard some good and some bad that went on at this show. Sorry I missed it, ran into some technical troubles with my car's.. Over all sounds like a good turn out. As for the judging and fights, well if anyone remembers the first 97.9 Beat show, there were quite a few issues with the judging and there was almost a riot.. It has improved over the last few years.
With that being said, I wish much success in the upcoming years to DFW Entertainment..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2009, 08:49 PM~13708122
> *I've heard some good and some bad that went on at this show. Sorry I missed it, ran into some technical troubles with my car's.. Over all sounds like a good turn out. As for the judging and fights, well if anyone remembers the first 97.9 Beat show, there were quite a few issues with the judging and there was almost a riot.. It has improved over the last few years.
> With that being said, I wish much success in the upcoming years to DFW Entertainment..
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13705304
> *300 + ENTRIES, TEN HOPPERS, BEER, A GOOD CONCERT. I SAY IT WAS A DAMN GOOD SHOW.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Click For Some Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 27 2009, 05:58 PM~13707525
> *Ok first of all I want to say that myself and sarollerz got fucked pretty good yesterday. Some people have made the comments such as "its not about the money" and that's true but any one of you guys who was in the OBVIOUS position to win would be pissed too when $400 was taken from you. I drive a truck for a living. I went there early in the morning and helped my homie set up my daughters bike and then got on the road. I was supposed to be in missouri but went to this show before getting on the road. Was on the road till 1130 last night only to find out I got fucked at this show. Anyone who's knows anything about bikes (say it if u want to, its just a bike, but hey $400 is $400) knows that I had every bike out there beat. The only one who came close to mine was sarollerz bike who apparantely "didn't place". Get the fuck outta here!!!!!  There's no way. We got sarollerz to get his bike up here for the show because I was told by george myslef at the wego show that the prize money went from $500 for first place to $300 for first and $200 for second. Then dday came and all that was given was $400 for first, combining bikes and trikes, and it was given to a trike that had beat anyways. Muy point is, I have been to many shows that didn't pay anything, I have been to many picnics, just to go and have a good time, but any one of you would be pissed if u had been lied to and fucked around out of $400 like myself and sarollerz. Call it what you want but the show was bullshit. The rides were nice but the logistics of it all and how it went down were bullshit.
> *


xxxxx 2222222


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 27 2009, 04:25 PM~13706592
> *Pictures from the show...
> 
> 
> ...


that mc is really working :thumbsup: , single pump right?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: ms_tx_legend214, clowjoe,  Rich$ 82, 5DEUCE, boricua87, OH MY GOD 86, Puro Sabor 63, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, bubbajordon, sweetnothings-65, 1966 chevy


:wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 09:44 PM~13709038
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ms_tx_legend214, clowjoe, SHUT-UP
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 09:54 PM~13709209
> *SHUT-UP
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Pics Alex  Its time to finish out the vert & bust it out :biggrin: 

Sup Rick :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 06:44 PM~13709038
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: ms_tx_legend214, clowjoe, <span style='color:blue'>WHOOP WHOOP* :biggrin:
> 80 Eldog Posted Today, 07:02 PM
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13709434
> *WOO WOO!!! LOL :roflmao:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 10:02 PM~13709352
> *Good Pics Alex    Its time to finish out the vert & bust it out  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Rick  :wave:
> *


  :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 07:09 PM~13709476
> *:nono: ITS WOO WOO!!! LOL  :roflmao:
> *


:nono: :buttkick: U HAVE WOO WOO AND I HAVE WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 27 2009, 10:09 PM~13709476
> *:nono: ITS I SAY BOO BOO!!!!!*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2009, 07:49 PM~13708122
> *I've heard some good and some bad that went on at this show. Sorry I missed it, ran into some technical troubles with my car's.. Over all sounds like a good turn out. As for the judging and fights, well if anyone remembers the first 97.9 Beat show, there were quite a few issues with the judging and there was almost a riot.. It has improved over the last few years.
> With that being said, I wish much success in the upcoming years to DFW Entertainment..
> *


THANK YOU....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 27 2009, 10:17 PM~13709637
> *:nono:  :buttkick: U HAVE WOO WOO AND I HAVE WHOOP WHOOP
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 10:19 PM~13709663
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: I SAY BOO BOO!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:19 PM~13709663
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: I SAY BOO BOO!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 27 2009, 08:27 PM~13709813
> *THANK YOU....
> *


so mr man, how does a street bike beat a radical bike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, odrake, mrouija, BIRDYLUV, JohnSmith, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Dred504, enrique banuelos, DFWEntertainment, bubbajordon, 80 Eldog, ms_tx_legend214, tples65, Artistics.TX
big dogs in the house :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS & IRVING CUUSTOMZ # 1 ..................


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 07:34 PM~13709947
> *SA ROLLERZ, odrake, mrouija, BIRDYLUV, JohnSmith, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Dred504, enrique banuelos, DFWEntertainment, bubbajordon, 80 Eldog, ms_tx_legend214, tples65, Artistics.TX
> big dogs in the house :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF THE DUDES NUTS!! J/P WHATS UP JOHN


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup DFW :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know about big dog...but thanks! I don't know DFW Ent but I the show looked pretty good. Don't know their history, but if this was their first large car show, I would say cut them a little slack (especially about logistical stuff...you have to learn as you go). As far as judging...it's an opinion...but as a promoter you got to try to keep your word on cash prizes and try to admit to your mistakes (we've made many!)....

Good luck on future events, and if you want some help with the judging (or just a 2nd opinion), hit me up...we are always willing to help out legit promoters...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 27 2009, 08:38 PM~13710020
> *GET OFF THE DUDES NUTS!! J/P WHATS UP JOHN
> *


i just want an answer. if its legit then fine. if not if gonna raise hell.someone has to be accountable for the bitchassness


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13710066
> *I don't know about big dog...but thanks!  I don't know DFW Ent but I the show looked pretty good.  Don't know their history, but if this was their first large car show, I would say cut them a little slack (especially about logistical stuff...you have to learn as you go).  As far as judging...it's an opinion...but as a promoter you got to try to keep your word on cash prizes and try to admit to your mistakes (we've made many!)....
> 
> Good luck on future events, and if you want some help with the judging (or just a 2nd opinion), hit me up...we are always willing to help out legit promoters...
> *


this is the problem


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

NICE PICS LOCO61 :thumbsup: 

RESIZE 'EM NEXT TIME HOMIE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 10:34 PM~13709955
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS & IRVING CUSTOMZ # 1 ..................
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsuno (Feb 28, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elsuno_@Apr 27 2009, 10:57 PM~13710353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 07:41 PM~13710097
> *i just want an answer. if its legit then fine. if not if gonna raise hell.someone has to be accountable for the bitchassness
> *


 :0


----------



## Elsuno (Feb 28, 2009)

*Here are a few pics. I picked up at yhe show*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

good pics


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*GOOD NITE DFW IM OUT*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13710706
> *GOOD NITE DFW IM OUT
> *



:twak: <---mrs tellin u to go to sleep!!!


LMAO!!! just kiddin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdave73 (Apr 27, 2009)

]







jpg[/IMG]http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mil6vr&s=5 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdave73 (Apr 27, 2009)

[/IMG







]







jpg[/IMG]http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mil6vr&s=5 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdave73 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOS PADRINOS AT LATIN FEST IN FT.WORTH TX. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=mil6vr&s=5




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :biggrin:


----------



## mrcutdog79 (Apr 27, 2009)

i see every1 had a good tyme at the show . much respect 4 all car clubs who went and rep uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

NE MORE PIXZ OUT THERE OF THE SHOW ............


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 07:31 PM~13708821
> *that mc is really working :thumbsup: , single pump right?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up everbody


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 27 2009, 10:48 PM~13710178
> *NICE PICS LOCO61 :thumbsup:
> 
> RESIZE 'EM NEXT TIME HOMIE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: They Look Good On My LapTop :biggrin: J/K I Know I Waz Trying To make Them Big... Thanks Lil V


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 06:46 PM~13708085
> *hehehe good one but dont be surprised   :biggrin:  u never no mine wont be full of lead like someone posted in some topics before about ur car
> *


if you really think that pissme off you wrong and if you think i got alot of it how come i drive it everywhere if thats the excuse of not driving, i wonder why, i dont even now why i waste my time with you.you still dont have a car so keep talking :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good show and good pics alex that was $30 dollars very well spent im sure alot of homies and home girls would agree hope people understand that for being the first show the turn out was good. people complaining is the reason shows stop happening we need to support and suggest and not compling peace out lets keep lowriding LOWRIDER 4 LIFE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 10:49 PM~13711948
> *Whats up everbody
> *


WHATS UP YOU GOT YOUR DP :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 28 2009, 12:59 AM~13712058
> *good show and good pics alex that was $30 dollars very well spent im sure alot of homies and home girls would agree hope people understand that for being the first show the turn out was good. people complaining is the reason shows stop happening we need to support and suggest and not compling peace out lets keep lowriding  LOWRIDER 4 LIFE
> *


Thanks.. Whats Up Bro?


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

how come youre not working joker


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up alex are u ready for cinco de mayo at echo lake


----------



## bigdave73 (Apr 27, 2009)

To all that was at Latin Fest 09. It was an honor to stand proud next to every one and much respect to all the car clubs every bodys rides looked great lets see what takes place next year. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LOS PADRINOS C.C


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 28 2009, 01:06 AM~13712148
> *wuts up alex are u ready for cinco de mayo at echo lake
> *


Im Ready.. I'll Be There Early To Get Me A Good Spot...  How Bout U?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

ill be there about 9


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:02 PM~13712105
> *how come youre not working joker
> *


I AM IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW JUST EATING AND DRINKING


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Apr 27 2009, 06:46 PM~13708085
> *hehehe good one but dont be surprised  :biggrin:  u never no mine wont be full of lead like someone posted in some topics before about ur car
> *


Whats up wit this.Fat mex55 its time to give credit were credit is dur cars that we build r not folding in half.We r hopping on 13s 155 80s we r not puting trailer tires on our cars so they can take the weight and air pressure.We have reverse not standard wheels.Thiers no need to talk shit just bring what u got and if its not full of lead thats fine what ever u got to do to make it work.And thats real talk.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:10 PM~13712189
> *I AM IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW JUST EATING AND DRINKING
> *


cabron get to work.I didnt now mcdonallds had wi-fi for you to use thats bad ass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 11:10 PM~13712191
> *Whats up wit this.Fat mex55 its time to give credit were credit is dur cars that we build r not folding in half.We r hopping on 13s 155 80s we r not puting trailer tires on our cars so they can take the weight and air pressure.We have reverse not standard wheels.Thiers no need to talk shit just bring what u got and if its not full of lead thats fine what ever u got to do to make it work.And thats real talk.
> *



YUP TRUE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I C jocker arent u post to b at work


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:14 PM~13712217
> *cabron get to work.I didnt now mcdonallds had wi-fi for you to use thats bad ass
> *


YUP THEY DO AND IM ON NOW LOL HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 11:15 PM~13712223
> *I C jocker arent u post to b at work
> *


yup but instead he is on layitlow


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:15 PM~13712226
> *YUP THEY DO AND IM ON NOW LOL HAHA  :biggrin:
> *


what about the customers


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 11:15 PM~13712223
> *I C jocker arent u post to b at work
> *


I AM IM DRINKING A 32 OZ OF DP AND 4 MCCHIKENS


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:17 PM~13712237
> *I AM IM DRINKING A 32 OZ OF DP AND 4 MCCHIKENS
> *


is that diet pepsi


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:17 PM~13712236
> *what about the customers
> *


THERE OK BUT THEIR NOT LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:18 PM~13712246
> *THERE OK BUT THEIR NOT LOWRIDERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:19 PM~13712248
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU THINK ITS A GAME ................ IM KING OF THE EATS MAN ............. :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope that is a diet dr. peper cause u need to keep in shape u wouldnt want to loss that figure. Were the hell is shoe


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:21 PM~13712263
> *YOU THINK ITS A GAME ................ IM KING OF THE EATS MAN ............. :thumbsup:
> *


you more like a vacume cleaner


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 11:21 PM~13712267
> *I hope that is a diet dr. peper cause u need to keep in shape u wouldnt want to loss that figure. Were the hell is shoe
> *


playing with the goats or himself


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

who is got videos of the hop but complete


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:26 PM~13712312
> *playing with the goats or himself
> *



LOL HAHA I BELIVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:32 PM~13712354
> *LOL HAHA I BELIVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:32 PM~13712352
> *who is got videos of the hop but complete
> *



I DO BUT YOUR BRO HAS MY SD CARDS AN CAMREA SO WHEN EVER HE PUTS IT UP


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

see yall tomorrow


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13712366
> *I DO BUT YOUR BRO HAS MY SD CARDS AN CAMREA SO WHEN EVER HE PUTS IT UP
> *


god damm yall need to hurry up


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:37 PM~13712396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a dam good pic. :0 :0 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 27 2009, 11:40 PM~13712423
> *god damm yall need to hurry up
> *


HE HAS IT TELL HIM


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Apr 27 2009, 11:41 PM~13712430
> *Thats a dam good pic. :0  :0  :0
> *


I AGREE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:  5 Hours Later


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxJCmlKIg7c


http://www.youtube.com/user/cassoa


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn that was a lot of reading


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 27 2009, 10:59 PM~13712058
> *good show and good pics alex that was $30 dollars very well spent im sure alot of homies and home girls would agree hope people understand that for being the first show the turn out was good. people complaining is the reason shows stop happening we need to support and suggest and not compling peace out lets keep lowriding  LOWRIDER 4 LIFE
> *


no bad judging and lies is why shows stop


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Apr 28 2009, 12:21 AM~13712267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 12:51 AM~13711968
> *:biggrin:  They Look Good On My LapTop  :biggrin:  J/K I Know I Waz Trying To make Them Big... Thanks Lil V</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>TAS LOCO  DID YOU SEND ME THAT E~MAIL ALREADY????


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 28 2009, 12:59 AM~13712058
> *good show and good pics alex that was $30 dollars very well spent im sure alot of homies and home girls would agree hope people understand that for being the first show the turn out was good. people complaining is the reason shows stop happening we need to support and suggest and not compling peace out lets keep lowriding  LOWRIDER 4 LIFE
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 06:23 AM~13713290
> *
> *


huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 28 2009, 01:21 AM~13712263
> *YOU THINK ITS A GAME ................ IM KING OF THE EATS MAN ............. :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I BELIEVE IT!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdave73_@Apr 28 2009, 01:07 AM~13712157
> *To all that was at Latin Fest 09. It was an honor to stand proud next to every one and much respect to all the car clubs every bodys rides looked great lets see what takes place next year. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> LOS PADRINOS C.C
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, DKM ATX, elpayaso, texas214

YOU STILL READING PAYASO :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 06:50 AM~13713442
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, DKM ATX, elpayaso, texas214
> 
> ...


u crasy im eatting shoes goats a damn cabrito :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 07:54 AM~13713458
> *u crasy im eatting shoes goats a damn cabrito      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 08:54 AM~13713458
> *u crasy im eatting shoes goats a damn cabrito      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:no: YOU'RE SO DAMN CRAZY :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 07:27 AM~13713665
> *:no: YOU'RE SO DAMN CRAZY :cheesy:
> *


no its for da reals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ARE WE EVEN GONNA KNOW WHO WON WHAT ??? TROPHY CEREMONY WAS A LITTLE OFF SCHEDULE !!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 09:47 AM~13713787
> *ARE WE EVEN GONNA KNOW WHO WON WHAT ??? TROPHY CEREMONY WAS A LITTLE OFF SCHEDULE !!!</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>HUSH IT NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: DON'T START NO MORE SHIT...THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY. NO NEED TO GET ON THEM (ALL INVOLVED IN PLANNING THE CARSHOW/CONCERT) HERE AS WELL. THEY DID THE BEST THEY COULD ON THEIR FIRST SHOW/CONCERT & OVERALL WENT WELL. 

YOUR GOAL WAS TO BRING YOUR LOW~LOW OUT & SHOW IT. YOU DID THE DAMN THANG, WHO CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY & WINNING OF $$$. 

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING & SHOWING OFF YOUR RIDE!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

UP THEEERRRRRRE...!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 09:56 AM~13713856
> *HUSH IT NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: DON'T START NO MORE SHIT...THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY.  NO NEED TO GET ON THEM (ALL INVOLVED IN PLANNING THE CARSHOW/CONCERT) HERE AS WELL.  THEY DID THE BEST THEY COULD ON THEIR FIRST SHOW/CONCERT & OVERALL WENT WELL.
> 
> YOUR GOAL WAS TO BRING YOUR LOW~LOW OUT & SHOW IT.  YOU DID THE DAMN THANG, WHO CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY & WINNING OF $$$.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YEA IN OTHER WORDS SHUT-UP FUU!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 07:56 AM~13713856
> *HUSH IT NUEVE VIDAS :biggrin: DON'T START NO MORE SHIT...THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY.  NO NEED TO GET ON THEM (ALL INVOLVED IN PLANNING THE CARSHOW/CONCERT) HERE AS WELL.  THEY DID THE BEST THEY COULD ON THEIR FIRST SHOW/CONCERT & OVERALL WENT WELL.
> 
> YOUR GOAL WAS TO BRING YOUR LOW~LOW OUT & SHOW IT.  YOU DID THE DAMN THANG, WHO CARES ABOUT THE TROPHY & WINNING OF $$$.
> ...



*"THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY."* 
I'm sure after this experience, next time will be better.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2009, 11:43 PM~13712446
> *:420:   5 Hours Later
> 
> 
> ...




nice video alex. i especially like th part of venom65 walking by syaing wassup. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13713966
> *"THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY."
> I'm sure after this experience, next time will be better.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 28 2009, 07:58 AM~13713872
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YEA IN OTHER WORDS SHUT-UP FUU!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:RED\'>I JUST GOT PUNKED BY THE PREZ. WOMAN !!! WTF !!! :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 08:44 AM~13714317
> *SUP HOMIES
> *


ke onda pinchi fluffer


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I HAD BEST PEDAL CAR OUT THERE AND I DIDN'T EVEN WIN ANYTHING !! WTF !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 08:46 AM~13714325
> *ke onda pinchi fluffer
> *




QUE ONDA WEY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 08:52 AM~13714376
> *I HAD BEST PEDAL CAR OUT THERE AND I DIDN'T EVEN WIN ANYTHING !! WTF !!!
> *




ITS CUZ U LOST TO THE SUBLIMINAL PEDAL CAR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

NO WORK TODAY PUTOS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 08:52 AM~13714376
> *I HAD BEST PEDAL CAR OUT THERE AND I DIDN'T EVEN WIN ANYTHING !! WTF !!!
> *


hey wey is not our fault u think corvair is apedal car wey u just need to member to put gas in it thats why it didnt start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> ITS CUZ U LOST TO THE SUBLIMINAL PEDAL CA
> shit i fell to sleep forgot to call spider im here already


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 AM~13713966
> *"THESE GUYS HAD A HARD ENOUGH TIME DEALIN' W/ALL THE ISSUES THAT DAY."
> I'm sure after this experience, next time will be better.
> *



:yes: I'M ALMOST SURE THAT'S A DEFFINITE "YES" ON THE STATEMENT YOU MADE SLFirstLady, "NEXT TIME WILL BE BETTER" EVERYONE LEARNS FROM THEIR MISTAKES :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 08:56 AM~13714410
> *NO WORK TODAY PUTOS
> *


were about to go y tu guey looks like not hey member may 2 cinco de mayyo lubbock


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 28 2009, 09:58 AM~13713872
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: YEA IN OTHER WORDS SHUT-UP FUU!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin:
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>HEY I TRIED TO BE NICE ABOUT IT, BUT BASICALLY YEA THAT PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 08:56 AM~13714411
> *hey wey is not our fault u think corvair is apedal car wey u just need to member to put gas in it  thats why it didnt start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




AS MUCH ALCOHOL WE DRANK THAT DAY ... WE COULD HAVE BRUBED IN THE GAS TANK AND IT WOULD HAVE STARTED !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 10:45 AM~13714322
> *I JUST GOT PUNKED BY THE PREZ. WOMAN !!! WTF !!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird+Apr 27 2009, 02:44 PM~13704180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was a big reason, but if i was motivated enough i may have not forgotten it...i just didnt worry to much about it....sorry


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 08:59 AM~13714431
> *:yes: I'M ALMOST SURE THAT'S A DEFFINITE "YES" ON THE STATEMENT YOU MADE SLFirstLady, "NEXT TIME WILL BE BETTER" EVERYONE LEARNS FROM THEIR MISTAKES :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 08:52 AM~13714376
> *I HAD BEST PEDAL CAR OUT THERE AND I DIDN'T EVEN WIN ANYTHING !! WTF !!!
> *


e guey gorge called u


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 28 2009, 10:52 AM~13714376
> *I HAD BEST PEDAL CAR OUT THERE AND I DIDN'T EVEN WIN ANYTHING !! WTF !!!
> *


:yes: I BELIEVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:56 AM~13714411
> *hey wey is not our fault u think corvair is apedal car wey u just need to member to put gas in it  thats why it didnt start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin: DUMB! DUMB!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 09:01 AM~13714449
> *e guey gorge called u
> *



WHAT DID HE CALL ME WEY ???? :angry:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 09:01 AM~13714449
> *e guey gorge called u
> *


he said i said that you had first place on da fuck da car is category :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 12:43 AM~13712446
> *:420:   5 Hours Later
> 
> 
> ...


nice video alex


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:00 AM~13714438
> *were about to go y tu guey looks like not hey member may 2 cinco de mayyo lubbock
> *


ROAD TRIP :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:04 AM~13714481
> *ROAD TRIP  :0
> *


wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 yall ready?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:06 AM~13714491
> *wwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11    yall ready?
> *


HUH!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

weres fukn venom65 ready


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice video and see yall


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

who needs fieldtrip release forms???????????????





























beter turn them in today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 09:08 AM~13714522
> *weres fukn venom65 ready
> *



QUE ONDA PINCHE WEY


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 09:11 AM~13714566
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE WEY
> *


damm he is sending you a release form


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *A&M customs*, SWEET*LIL*V, ROLL'N, VENOM65, elpayaso, fortworthmex, 96_impalass, spider 53, SHOELACES

IS THAT YOU VERO  :dunno:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup roll'n


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, 96_impalass, spider 53, fortworthmex, 9-lives, SHOELACES, elpayaso, A&M customs, ROLL'N


:wave:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

payaso are you posting the video of jokers camera


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> who needs fieldtrip release forms???????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 09:14 AM~13714604
> *payaso are you posting the video of jokers camera
> *


his canon camera needs a weir ass video player cant


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 10:13 AM~13714585
> *damm he is sending you a release form
> *


so u guys going ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 28 2009, 11:01 AM~13714447
> *  You see i dont get paid for it and half the time i get shit for it.  sometimes its not worth the hassel.  I do miss it and as you can see i have been at the last couple of events, but didnt take any pictures and now there are only a few pics out there to remember the event.
> Now that was a big reason, but if i was motivated enough i may have not forgotten it...i just didnt worry to much about it....sorry
> *



I remember when you where talking to me about that shit........ everyone was allways bitching at you and trying to get you to take a shit load of pic of there cars.
and then wouldnt even say thank you, like it was you job or something.......... :angry: 

But we do miss your pic's homeboy........


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:18 AM~13714646
> *so u guys going ?
> *


why you need a form too??????????


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 09:17 AM~13714630
> *his canon camera needs a weir ass video player cant
> *


let me see it and i will do it


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 28 2009, 09:18 AM~13714652
> *I remember when you where talking to me about that shit........ everyone was allways bitching at you and trying to get you to take a shit load of pic of there cars.
> and then wouldnt even say thank you, like it was you job or something..........  :angry:
> 
> ...




GET OFF OF LTS NUTS *****.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:18 AM~13714646
> *so u guys going ?
> *


mayyyyyybbbbeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! would be bad ass do its a saturday


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 09:19 AM~13714666
> *GET OFF OF LTS NUTS *****.
> *


dammmmmmmmm :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 09:19 AM~13714660
> *let me see it and i will do it
> *


well pik it up in a minute


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:19 AM~13714658
> *why you need a form too??????????
> *


naw cant make it switchmanjr is having a cinco de mayo party!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 09:19 AM~13714666
> *GET OFF OF LTS NUTS *****.
> *


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!11 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13714687
> *naw cant make it switchmanjr is having a cinco de mayo party!!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 28 2009, 09:21 AM~13714687
> *naw cant make it switchmanjr is having a cinco de mayo party!!!
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that ***** havin a cinco de mayo party


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 11:19 AM~13714666
> *GET OFF OF LTS NUTS *****.
> *



Sorry homie but aint nobody on the ****** nut's..... SO, dont get mad there all yours ........ Enjoy !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FORT WORTH TEJAS CHECKING IN PUTOSSSSSSSS... :biggrin: DONT BE SCARED TO REP THAT EIHT ONE GEE.....817 BITCHESSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:25 AM~13714724
> *wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that ***** havin a cinco de mayo party
> *



he is having cabrito! he already dug a hole in the ground to slow cook it.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

pos no ke estas working pinchi venom


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

alright ***** see yall at shop fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Apr 28 2009, 11:18 AM~13714652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y tu shhhh....:buttkick:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 28 2009, 11:25 AM~13714726
> *Sorry homie but aint nobody on the ****** nut's..... SO, dont get mad there all yours ........  Enjoy !
> *


 :uh: They big enough for everybody :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 28 2009, 10:24 AM~13715361
> *Man im telling you and thats not all of it  :angry:
> This niccah :twak: I thought we were supposed to bring the peace up in herrre
> Y tu shhhh....:buttkick:
> *



OH YEA MY BAD, THEN NEVERMIND SORRY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 28 2009, 09:25 AM~13714726
> *Sorry homie but aint nobody on the ****** nut's..... SO, dont get mad there all yours ........  Enjoy !
> *




I WAS JOKING DONT GET ALL MAD WEY.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wazz up alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 08:39 AM~13713372
> *TAS LOCO   DID YOU SEND ME THAT E~MAIL ALREADY????
> *


No Yet Busy Make Videos LOL I'll Get IT To You Soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2009, 02:06 PM~13716475
> *wazz up alex
> *


Sup Germain??


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 02:12 PM~13716549
> *No Yet Busy Make Videos  LOL I'll Get IT To You Soon</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>ALRIGHT LOCO61...YOU CAN'T SAY I'M NOT TRYIN' THIS TIME. YOUR BEING 2 BUSY WILL CAUSE ANOTHER M.I.A CALENDER FOR THE NEXT MEETING "AGAIN" :biggrin:  

SEND IT TO ME BY TONIGHT & I'LL GET IT DONE A FEW MINUTES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 12:13 PM~13716558
> *Sup Germain??
> *




IS THAT GERMAIN DUPREE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 02:23 PM~13716687
> *ALRIGHT LOCO61...YOU CAN'T SAY I'M NOT TRYIN' THIS TIME.  YOUR BEING 2 BUSY WILL CAUSE ANOTHER M.I.A CALENDER FOR THE NEXT MEETING "AGAIN"  :biggrin:
> 
> SEND IT TO ME BY TONIGHT & I'LL GET IT DONE A FEW MINUTES
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 01:25 PM~13716016
> *I WAS JOKING DONT GET ALL MAD WEY.
> *



only fools get mad off sum Layitlow shit, puto....... 

that's why its so funny to watch all the shit talking you do on here cues I know you 
walk away and eat a sandwich and they stay online punching the screen ....


Im just playing *PONG* on here.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 28 2009, 3:16 PM~13715380


Hey Nicca when you going to stop by the house and pick up that block and my POS pc ?

I'll throw in a Gear if you can fix it without deleteing all the porno .......


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 09:25 AM~13714724
> *wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that ***** havin a cinco de mayo party
> *


what


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE U GO SA ROLLER


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 02:12 PM~13717781
> *HERE U GO SA ROLLER
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuuu prrreeeeeaaattttyyyyy nnniiicccceee


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:24 PM~13717904
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *













I AM LOADED WITH INCHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:41 PM~13718124
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS LIKE THE SINGLES GOT THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 02:52 PM~13718243
> *LOOKS LIKE THE SINGLES GOT THAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:27 PM~13717941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:56 PM~13718277
> *THE ENERGIZER MONTE</span>*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:56 PM~13718277
> *AND WITH A BROKEN BALL JOINT *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 02:59 PM~13718306
> *THE ENERGIZER MONTE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:59 PM~13718311
> *AND WITH A BROKEN BALL JOINT
> *




I BELIEVE IT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:13 PM~13718466
> *I BELIEVE IT
> *


X2


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 02:59 PM~13718311
> *AND WITH A BROKEN BALL JOINT
> *


AND WITH A SHIT LOAD OF WEIGHT


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:20 PM~13718517
> *AND WITH A SHIT LOAD OF WEIGHT
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HI HATER HOW ARE YOU HOPE YOU DOING GOOD CAUSE IM LMAO WITH YOUR COMENT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 28 2009, 03:30 PM~13718596
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SUP MAN HOW IS YOUR CAR DOING


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:29 PM~13718583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HI HATER HOW ARE YOU HOPE YOU DOING GOOD CAUSE IM LMAO WITH YOUR COMENT
> *


I THINK U THE HATER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT VIAGRA LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE READY TO HOP ANYTIME WE LET THE CAR TALK 4 US


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:33 PM~13718629
> *I THINK U THE HATER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT VIAGRA LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE READY TO HOP ANYTIME WE LET THE CAR TALK 4 US
> *


O YEAH IS IT RUNING AND DRIVING YET OR NOT CAUSE WE CAN MEET WHEN EVER MONTE AGAINST MONTE


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:20 PM~13718517
> *AND WITH A SHIT LOAD OF WEIGHT
> *


MY ***** YOU GOT IT FUCKED UP TALKIN ABOUT WEIGHT WITH THAT OL BUSTED ASS CAR NO WINDOW JUST WEIGHT MOTHA FUCKA LOOK LIKE ITS ABOUT TO BREAK IN HALF!! ***** GOT BUSTED ON WHEN YOUR CAR WAS A DOUBLE AT HEAT WAVE AND IT WILL GET BUSTED ON NOW ITS A SINGLE!! SPIDER DRIVES HIS CAR EVERYWHERE WITH 155/80 13 NOT NO BULLSHIT LIKE YOU GOT GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE BUILD SOMETHING RESPECTABLE BEFORE YOU COME IN HERE TALKING SHIT !!! :angry:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:33 PM~13718629
> *I THINK U THE HATER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT VIAGRA LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE READY TO HOP ANYTIME WE LET THE CAR TALK 4 US
> *


***** PLEASE THEY TRIED TO HOP BUT YOUR SCARED ASS WOULDNT TAKE IT OFF THE TRAILOR!! SHUT UP WITH THE BULL SHIT!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:33 PM~13718629
> *I THINK U THE HATER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT VIAGRA LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE READY TO HOP ANYTIME WE LET THE CAR TALK 4 US
> *


AND YOU THINK THAT IF SOMEONE CALL U OUT YOU BACK UP AT THE TIME NOW YOU TALKING ABOT BEEING READY I TOUGHT YOU WERE READY AT AUSTIN OR YOU WERE SCARED


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice Bikes!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE IN DIS BITCH!! RIC FLAIR WITH IT WOOOOOO!! NATURE WALKING ON YOU BITCH ASS WITH THAT MONTE THAT NEEDS TO HOP ITS ASS INTO A CAR CRUSHER!! IT GOT SO MUCH WEIGHT IN THAT HOE BET IT CANT BE CRUSHED!! :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:33 PM~13718629
> *I THINK U THE HATER TALKIN SHIT ABOUT VIAGRA LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE READY TO HOP ANYTIME WE LET THE CAR TALK 4 US
> *




***** TALKIN BOUT WEIGHT THAT DAMN CAR HAS SO MUCH WEIGHT THE FRAME BROKE. THAT WHY HE HAS CROSS BARS ON THE RAINBOWS AND STILL ONLY HITS 55. THAT JUNK ASS CAR DONT RUN AND CANT BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS. SO MOVE AROUND


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://es.tinypic.com/player.php?v=33m24nd&s=4


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 05:40 PM~13718696
> ****** TALKIN BOUT WEIGHT THAT DAMN CAR HAS SO MUCH WEIGHT THE FRAME BROKE. THAT WHY HE HAS CROSS BARS ON THE RAINBOWS AND STILL ONLY HITS 55. THAT JUNK ASS CAR DONT RUN AND CANT BE DRIVEN ON THE STREETS. SO MOVE AROUND
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ***** DISHIN OUT DAMAGE :0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT OF IC ROLL ON 13S WITH 155 80S *****. THAT JUNK ASS MONTE WITH A PIECE OF SHEET METAL FOR A WINDOW. BIG ASS TRAILER TIRES AND THE PUMP IN THE PASSENGER SIDE WHERE THE SEAT GOES.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:44 PM~13718752
> *http://es.tinypic.com/player.php?v=33m24nd&s=4
> *


LOOK LIKE THAT ***** SCARED TO ME!! LIKE GETTING CAUGHT ON CHEATERS *****!! THERES THE TAPE CANT ARGUE WITH THAT!! SCARY ASS *****!!! :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2009, 03:45 PM~13718760
> *:0  :0  :0 ***** DISHIN OUT DAMAGE :0  :0  :0
> *


WASSUP SLIM WUTS GOIN DOWN BIG HOMIE.


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:46 PM~13718767
> *ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT OF IC ROLL ON 13S WITH 155 80S *****. THAT JUNK ASS MONTE WITH A PIECE OF SHEET METAL FOR A WINDOW. BIG ASS TRAILER TIRES AND THE PUMP IN THE PASSENGER SIDE WHERE THE SEAT GOES.
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR U GOT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:46 PM~13718767
> *ALL THE CARS THAT COME OUT OF IC ROLL ON 13S WITH 155 80S *****. THAT JUNK ASS MONTE WITH A PIECE OF SHEET METAL FOR A WINDOW. BIG ASS TRAILER TIRES AND THE PUMP IN THE PASSENGER SIDE WHERE THE SEAT GOES.
> *


HELL YEAH!! ***** NEEDS TO QUIT AND STOP THINKIN HE DOIN SOMETHING CAUSE ***** AINT!! :angry:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:49 PM~13718794
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR U GOT
> *


***** ID RATHER HAVE A PINTO THAN THAT BULL SHIT YOU CALL A CAR!! :angry:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:37 PM~13718666
> *AND YOU THINK THAT IF SOMEONE CALL U OUT YOU BACK UP AT THE TIME NOW YOU TALKING ABOT BEEING READY I TOUGHT YOU WERE READY AT AUSTIN OR YOU WERE SCARED
> *


WE TOOK U OUT IN AUSTIN SO WHAT U SAYIN SCARED FUCKIN CAR WAS ALREADY ON THE TRAILER THEN U WANT TO CALL IT OUT AFTER ITS ALREADY STRAPPED DOWN SO WHATS UP MAN WHEN U GUYS WANT TO MEET UP AND HOP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I DONE SERVED U AND AM BUILDING ANOTHER ONE TO DO IT AGAIN. REMEMBER WHEN YALL SAID THT DOUBLE PUMP WAS TO HARD TO COMPETE IN SO YALL WENT DOWN TO SINGLE AND STILL AINT DOING SHIT. AND ALL MY LOW LOWS ARE CLEAN DUDE.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

Damn!! Its loud in here!! :0


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 03:51 PM~13718822
> ****** ID RATHER HAVE A PINTO THAN THAT BULL SHIT YOU CALL A CAR!!  :angry:
> *


A PINTO IS ALL U CAN AFFORD THATS Y U SAY THAT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13718829
> *WE TOOK U OUT IN AUSTIN SO WHAT U SAYIN SCARED FUCKIN CAR WAS ALREADY ON THE TRAILER THEN U WANT TO CALL IT OUT AFTER ITS ALREADY STRAPPED DOWN  SO WHATS UP MAN WHEN U GUYS WANT TO MEET UP AND HOP
> *



***** THE CAR WAS HANGING OFF THE TRAILER CUZ YALL WERE PULLING IT UP WITH ANOTHER CAR. SO DONT COME THAT BULLSHIT. AND THE BITCH WAS SO HEAVY THAT THE OTHER CAR WOULDN EVEN STAY ON.


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13718833
> *I DONE SERVED U AND AM BUILDING ANOTHER ONE TO DO IT AGAIN. REMEMBER WHEN YALL SAID THT DOUBLE PUMP WAS TO HARD TO COMPETE IN SO YALL WENT DOWN TO SINGLE AND STILL AINT DOING SHIT. AND ALL MY LOW LOWS ARE CLEAN DUDE.
> *


WHEN ITS DONE LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN DO THE DAMN THING ENOUGH SAID WHEN UR CARS READY HIT ME UP


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:54 PM~13718853
> *A PINTO IS ALL U CAN AFFORD THATS Y U SAY THAT
> *


MY ***** YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I CAN AFFORD !! BUT I PROMISE YOU DIS IF I HAD THE CHOICE OF THAT BULLSHIT OR A PINTO!! PINTO ALL DAY !! STILL BE CLEANER THAN YO SHIT!! ***** NEEDS TO WELD SOME MORE BRACES ON THAT BITCH BUILD A ROLL CAGE ON THAT JUNK LIKE THOSE DANCERS DO SO THAT BITCH DONT BREAK *****!! :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:55 PM~13718871
> *WHEN ITS DONE LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN DO THE DAMN THING ENOUGH SAID WHEN UR CARS READY HIT ME UP
> *




DO U HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR HANGING OFF THE TRAILER OR WAS IT STILL STRAPPED DOWN. WE EVEN OFFERED TO PUSH IT BACK UP AFTER YOU GO SERVED.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13718829
> *WE TOOK U OUT IN AUSTIN SO WHAT U SAYIN SCARED FUCKIN CAR WAS ALREADY ON THE TRAILER THEN U WANT TO CALL IT OUT AFTER ITS ALREADY STRAPPED DOWN  SO WHATS UP MAN WHEN U GUYS WANT TO MEET UP AND HOP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you were on some tipe of a hurry to leave que no just pay attention to the video is said it out your mouth the only reason yall are higher is because of the 4 link so you admited you lost now you want to talk about weigth bring that piece of shit monte to serve it like it deserves and make sure it runs next time cause we going for a cruise ass well i will ride with my familly and you can ride with your shotgun pump like a fine ass hina


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 03:58 PM~13718899
> *DO U HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT YOUR CAR HANGING OFF THE TRAILER OR WAS IT STILL STRAPPED DOWN. WE EVEN OFFERED TO PUSH IT BACK UP AFTER YOU GO SERVED.
> *


WE SERVED U ONCE PLUS U TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:59 PM~13718905
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you were on some tipe of a hurry to leave que no just pay attention to the video is said it out your mouth the only reason yall are higher is because of the 4 link so you admited you lost now you want to talk about weigth bring that piece of shit monte to serve it like it deserves and make sure it runs next time cause we going for a cruise ass well i will ride with my familly and you can ride with your shotgun pump like a fine ass hina
> *


***** CANT EVEN PUT A WINDOW IN THAT BITCH CAUSE THE BODY IS BROKE FROM ALL THE WEIGHT!! SO YOU KNOW THAT ***** AINT CRUISIN SHIT!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:00 PM~13718917
> *WE SERVED U ONCE PLUS U TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP
> *


lmao :biggrin: exactly a car for us means road ready no ballons for tires and tagged and inpected no trailer queens scarry ass


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:00 PM~13718917
> *WE SERVED U ONCE PLUS U TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP
> *


***** YOU KEEP SAYIN YOU SERVED SOMEONE!! WHERE THE PROOF SUCKA!! WE GOT TAPE SHOWING YOU RUNNIN LIKE A HO!! :angry:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:59 PM~13718905
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you were on some tipe of a hurry to leave que no just pay attention to the video is said it out your mouth the only reason yall are higher is because of the 4 link so you admited you lost now you want to talk about weigth bring that piece of shit monte to serve it like it deserves and make sure it runs next time cause we going for a cruise ass well i will ride with my familly and you can ride with your shotgun pump like a fine ass hina
> *


WHEN U READY TO MEET UP AND HOP LET ME KNOW WE DONE CAME TO DALLAS WEGO TOUR U WERNT THERE SO NOW U COME TO OUR CITY OR UR SCARED


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:01 PM~13718925
> ****** CANT EVEN PUT A WINDOW IN THAT BITCH CAUSE THE BODY IS BROKE FROM ALL THE WEIGHT!!  SO YOU KNOW THAT ***** AINT CRUISIN SHIT!!  :angry:
> *


too bad cause he would look good with his arm arround that pump


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:00 PM~13718917
> *WE SERVED U ONCE PLUS U TALKIN ALL THIS SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN U DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP
> *




I WOULD RATHER HAVE A CAR NOT READY TO HOP THAN HAVE A CAR THAT CANT HOP. AND LOOKS LIKE THAT JUNK ASS VIAGRA *****.


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:03 PM~13718939
> ******  YOU KEEP SAYIN YOU SERVED SOMEONE!!  WHERE THE PROOF SUCKA!!  WE GOT TAPE SHOWING YOU RUNNIN LIKE A HO!!  :angry:
> *


AND WHAT KIND OF CAR U GOT B 4 U START TALKIN SHIT


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:03 PM~13718939
> ******  YOU KEEP SAYIN YOU SERVED SOMEONE!!  WHERE THE PROOF SUCKA!!  WE GOT TAPE SHOWING YOU RUNNIN LIKE A HO!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:44 PM~13718752
> *http://es.tinypic.com/player.php?v=33m24nd&s=4
> *


YOU MEAN SCARED LIKE THIS!! YOU MUST FORGOT!! YOU THE UGLY ASS ***** MAKIN EXCUSES!! NOW DATS SCARED!! WOOOOOO!! :angry:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 28 2009, 04:04 PM~13718959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** IM TALKING TO VIAGRA!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:03 PM~13718940
> *WHEN U READY TO MEET UP AND HOP LET ME KNOW WE DONE CAME TO DALLAS WEGO TOUR U WERNT THERE SO NOW U COME TO OUR CITY OR UR SCARED
> *


hahahahahaahahah you so god them luky i was at a sixflags show if not that would be 2 wins and when ever you want me you come and look for me or maybe you get luky and we will meet at the next austin show


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:04 PM~13718951
> *I WOULD RATHER HAVE A CAR NOT READY TO HOP THAN HAVE A CAR THAT CANT HOP. AND LOOKS LIKE THAT JUNK ASS VIAGRA *****.
> *


SO U DONT HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP SO U SHOULDNT BE SAYIN SHIT SO LIKE I SAID WHEN UR CAR IS READY LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN TAKE THAT MOTHA FUCKER OUT


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 04:05 PM~13718975
> *hahahahahaahahah you so god them luky i was at a sixflags show if not that would be 2 wins and when ever you want me you come and look for me or maybe you get luky and we will meet at the next austin show
> *


I TELL U WHAT WILL BE THERE AND WILL LET THE CAR DO THE TALKIN


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:04 PM~13718956
> *AND WHAT KIND OF CAR U GOT B 4 U START TALKIN SHIT
> *


***** ID RATHER WALK THAN HAVE THAT SHIT YOU GOT!! ID TAKE THE GREYHOUND BEFORE I RODE IN WHAT BULL SHIT YOU GOT!! :angry: SHORTY IS MAD YOU RUNNIN AROUND CLAIMIN HEAVYHITTERS ONLY THINK HEAVY ABOUT YOUR SHIT IS THE TRUNK!! :angry:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:05 PM~13718972
> ****** IM TALKING TO VIAGRA!!
> *



I KNOW THIS IS OUR VIDS WHERE ARE HIS AT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:06 PM~13718977
> *SO U DONT HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP SO U SHOULDNT BE SAYIN SHIT SO LIKE I SAID WHEN UR CAR IS READY LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN TAKE THAT MOTHA FUCKER OUT
> *


***** THE ONLY THING YOU TAKE OUT THE ALL THE LEAD YOU CAN FING AND PUT IT IN YOUR TRUNK!! WHERE THAT DOUBLE YOU WERE BLASTIN YOUR BIG MOUTH ABOUT?? NO WHERE YOU STILL WITH THIS SAME OL BULLSHIT ASS CAR!! :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13718791
> *WASSUP SLIM WUTS GOIN DOWN BIG HOMIE.
> *


SHIT CHILLIN......LOOKIN AT THESE ****** MAKE A FOOL OF THEY SELF... :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:06 PM~13718977
> *SO U DONT HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP SO U SHOULDNT BE SAYIN SHIT SO LIKE I SAID WHEN UR CAR IS READY LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN TAKE THAT MOTHA FUCKER OUT
> *




HITTIN 55, ***** PLEASE THE ONLY GOOD THING THA COMES OUT OF SAN ANTO IS THE FOOD,USA MOTORSPORTS,FIESTA AND MY FAMILY. DID U NOTICE THAT VIAGRA AND THE SPURS WERE NOT IN THERE. HA HA


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:06 PM~13718977
> *SO U DONT HAVE A CAR READY TO HOP SO U SHOULDNT BE SAYIN SHIT SO LIKE I SAID WHEN UR CAR IS READY LET ME KNOW SO WE CAN TAKE THAT MOTHA FUCKER OUT
> *


***** WHERE WAS ALL THAT LOUD TALK WHEN HE HIT 72 AT HEAT WAVE AND YOUR JUNK DOUBLE HIT 30!! :angry: YOU CRAZY YOU AINT DOIN SHIT!! SINGLE GATE ALL WEIGHT TEAM VIAGRA!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:07 PM~13719004
> ****** ID RATHER WALK THAN HAVE THAT SHIT YOU GOT!!  ID TAKE THE GREYHOUND BEFORE I RODE IN WHAT BULL SHIT YOU GOT!!  :angry:  SHORTY IS MAD YOU RUNNIN AROUND CLAIMIN HEAVYHITTERS  ONLY THINK HEAVY ABOUT YOUR SHIT IS THE TRUNK!!  :angry:
> *


U DONT EVEN GOT A CAR SO U NEED TO SHUT THE HELL UP


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 04:03 PM~13718943
> *too bad cause he would look good with his arm arround that pump
> *


***** HE WOULDNT LOOK GOOD IF HE WAS SOMEONE ELSE!! :angry:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:10 PM~13719043
> *HITTIN 55, ***** PLEASE THE ONLY GOOD THING THA COMES  OUT OF SAN ANTO IS THE FOOD,USA MOTORSPORTS,FIESTA AND MY FAMILY. DID U NOTICE THAT VIAGRA AND THE SPURS WERE NOT IN THERE. HA HA
> *


WE TALKIN ABOUT HOPPIN NOT BASKETBALL OR FOOD


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:11 PM~13719059
> *U DONT EVEN GOT A CAR SO U NEED TO SHUT THE HELL UP
> *


OR WHAT MY *****!! YOU GETTING MAD!! TRUTH HURTS RIGHT HA HA WOOOOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

anyways i just hope to see that car on 155/80/13 cause it will go down mont against monte


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 04:13 PM~13719102
> *OR WHAT MY *****!!  YOU GETTING MAD!!  TRUTH HURTS RIGHT HA HA  WOOOOO!!  :biggrin:
> *


I AINT MAD HOMEBOY LIKE I SAID WHEN WE MEET UP WILL LAT THE CARS DO THE TALKIN


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup slimm how you been my *****


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM~13719111
> *anyways i just hope to see that car on 155/80/13 cause it will go down mont against monte
> *


WILL C U THERE


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM~13719111
> *anyways i just hope to see that car on 155/80/13 cause it will go down mont against monte
> *


****** CAR COULDNT MAKE IT OFF THE TRAILOR WITH 155S THEY BLOW THE FUCK UP WITH ALL THE WEIGHT THIS ***** GOT!! :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:12 PM~13719086
> *WE TALKIN ABOUT HOPPIN NOT BASKETBALL OR FOOD
> *



I STARTED IT WITH HOPPIN BUT GOT BORED CUZ WE WERE TALKN BOUT U. SO MY MIND WANDERED OFF THATS HOW MUCH WE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR THAT SHOULD BE CRUSHED.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

the less talking the more hopping thats still a w on my side maybe i make it 3 since he is already lost on this topic


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM~13719114
> *I AINT MAD HOMEBOY LIKE I SAID WHEN WE MEET UP WILL LAT THE CARS DO THE TALKIN
> *


if the ****** get mad or are scared they got to go to church!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 06:15 PM~13719121
> *sup slimm how you been my *****
> *


SHIT JUST CHILLIN MAYNE FUCKIN THESE STREETS UP ON THE WEEKENDS


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 04:16 PM~13719136
> *the less talking the more hopping thats still a w on my side maybe i make it 3 since he is already lost on this topic
> *


ENOUGH TALKIN WILL C U IN AUSTIN


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:15 PM~13719123
> *WILL C U THERE
> *


:0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 04:16 PM~13719134
> *I STARTED IT WITH HOPPIN BUT GOT BORED CUZ WE WERE TALKN BOUT U. SO MY MIND WANDERED OFF THATS HOW MUCH WE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR THAT SHOULD BE CRUSHED.
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that piece of shit is a car? i thought it was a trailer with thosse ballon tires and a painted ass 5 inch white wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:cheesy: ROAD TRIP


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2009, 04:18 PM~13719151
> *SHIT JUST CHILLIN MAYNE FUCKIN THESE STREETS UP ON THE WEEKENDS
> *


thats what i'm talking about same here cruising the monte everywere i can


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:18 PM~13719152
> *ENOUGH TALKIN WILL C U IN AUSTIN
> *


aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont be scared when in austin remember trucks are not even in the map better bring the blue piece yall got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 06:19 PM~13719162
> *wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that piece of shit is a car? i thought it was a trailer with thosse  ballon tires and a painted ass 5 inch white wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEA I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY ALSO


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

all rigth i'm out guys had fun with yall but got to go to the shop since this is my stress relief build another one


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13719190
> *YEA I THOUGHT THAT WAS FUNNY ALSO
> *


 :scrutinize: is cause he couldnt find trailer tires with a white wall so intead he painted them himself


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 06:21 PM~13719196
> *all rigth i'm out guys had fun with yall but got to go to the shop since this is my stress relief build another one
> *


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

also if he needs a 4 link tell him to halla at the ***** i will make it for him


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13719209
> *:scrutinize: is cause he couldnt find trailer tires with a white wall so intead he painted them himself
> *


I JUST CANT DO IT......MY SHIT JUST GOTTA BE CLEAN IF NOTHIN ELS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

all tell yall what yall want to give me your address ill be there in 5 hours how about that unless you got church tonit e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 06:26 PM~13719246
> *all tell yall what yall want to give me your address ill be there in 5 hours how about that  unless you  got church tonit e    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha lol
> *


OH SHIT ***** SAID HOUSECALL


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13719284
> *was up slim
> *


CHILLIN DOIN WHAT I DOSE....WHATS GOIN DOWN AT THA SHOP


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2009, 04:30 PM~13719302
> *CHILLIN DOIN WHAT I DOSE....WHATS GOIN DOWN AT THA SHOP
> *


same shit different day you now


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

yall think this is a game ******[/SIZE]









IRVING MODAFUCKING CUSTOMZ / DALLAS MODDAFUCKING LOWRIDERS IN THE HOUSE 








LOWRIDERS NOT TRAILERFIED CARS ****** 155 80 13 FOR LIFE FAGGETS





OK IM OUT GOT TO GO WORK


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

sup dropt bird


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 06:31 PM~13719305
> *same shit different day you now
> *


SHIT IMA ROLL OUT TO THA D ONE WEEKEND SEE WHAT YALL GOT COOKIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

YALL BE GLAD IM NOT AT HOME WITH MY SHIT IF NOT THIS WOULOF GOTN BETTER ILLUSTRATION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 28 2009, 04:33 PM~13719330
> *SHIT IMA ROLL OUT TO THA D ONE WEEKEND SEE WHAT YALL GOT COOKIN
> *


say man did you see switchman jr's car that bitch is doing good


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok i'm out guys


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

viagra 55 inches :thumbsdown: on balloons what the fuck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 06:34 PM~13719344
> *say man did you see switchman jr's car that bitch is doing good
> *


YEA I SAW THAT I TALK TO HIM TODAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: eriks66, *A&M customs*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Magentalicious, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Cadd-Berry, spider 53
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

looks like viagra aint working maybe cialis might work with the right dose of weight :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

*Taste of Latin* - Odessa had a great time! We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth. We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!! 

With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out. The hospitality we received was great. 

I'm sure that LatinFest show will grow to be a even bigger and better event. *Taste of Latin* enjoyed being a part of the first annual and hope to be able to make your future shows. 

Personally......... I enjoy being out there showing my car and enjoying the other ridas that enjoy the lifestyle we love. 

On behalf of *Sabor*..................respecto to DFW/ENT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 28 2009, 03:31 PM~13718613
> *SUP MAN HOW IS YOUR CAR DOING
> *


still trying diferent things on it, put a diferent gear last friday and blew the seal on 3 licks :biggrin: , but like i said , still workng on it, I SEE THAT RED MONTE WORKING!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 28 2009, 03:51 PM~13718822
> ****** ID RATHER HAVE A PINTO THAN THAT BULL SHIT YOU CALL A CAR!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

MAN DID I HEAR SOMEONE SAY "GET EM PRIMO" HA HA ***** MUST HAVE BEEN SAYIN PRIMO GOT IT!! :angry: GOT SERVED WITH MOTHAFUCKAS PUSHIN ON DA TRUNK!! HA HA :angry:


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

I ALMOST FORGOT!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :angry:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 05:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...


WE ENJOYD SEEIN YALLS RIDES OUT HERE IN FORT WORTH.REAL NICE CARS


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2 Good Show, see you guys next year. Ft. Worth thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 05:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...



IT WAS A HONOR HAVING LEGENDS OF THE GAME THERE!! THANKS FOR COMING DOWN!! :biggrin: EVEN DANKIE KNOWS TO RESPECT YOU GUYS!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

god damn that was alot of reading :biggrin: 

Venom i like that part where you said that guy was doing donuts then got slammed by the police.. :0 poor guy

what did the 2nd and 3rd place awards look like? were they all the same?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 06:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...


Nice cars. Sorry we didnt meet. Hope to see you all next time!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...


Nice Pic. Glad You Guys Had A Good Time In Fort Worth.. I Had A Great Time At The Tejano Super Show Last Year... Hope You Guys Can Make It Next Year..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 05:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 28 2009, 06:10 PM~13719043
> *HITTIN 55, ***** PLEASE THE ONLY GOOD THING THA COMES  OUT OF SAN ANTO IS THE FOOD,USA MOTORSPORTS,FIESTA AND MY FAMILY. DID U NOTICE THAT VIAGRA AND THE SPURS WERE NOT IN THERE. HA HA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2009, 07:50 PM~13720771
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, C-LO9492, **((Lady Joker))**, BIG George!, DFWHardhead, 88mazda, $Rollin Rich$ 82, DALLAS-G, 81.7.TX., SHOELACES, Puro Sabor 63, HoLcOmb KuStomZ


:wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2009, 05:15 AM~13700448
> *i cant wait to hear georges bitch ass excuse about the judging. and i want my entry money back ***** :angry:
> *


well this is george homie call me so we can talk bitch ass ***** i dont hide and dont need to i was letting all yall get your voice clear homie !!!!! i didnt judge your bike and i have had a couple of people tell about the ***** that judged the bikes was shady and i appologize for the whole thing on that prespective and if you are so pissed off that yo will never do my show again so be it homie but i mean no disrespect to you and expect the same from you so again if youare willing to talk to me like a man thn get at me like one an call me my number is still on the flyer !!!! thank you very much from me george martinez of MTZ ENT.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

THERE SURE IS ALOT OF *BLA BLA BLA *GOING ON IN THIS TOPIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5: Sup Ricky ??


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


 Whats up homie. As I told you at the show. holla at me. Ill help you with the judging of the bikes. whether it be Judging my self or getting you connected to a good one.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *




There were alot of things that were out of order but we know that DFW Ent. isn't just you. As for Lucio, all he did was sit hit ass in that golf cart. I'm sure if he would of helped you like he should of then this wouldn't have happened. You were out there busting your ass getting cars lined up and no one helped. Lucio don't need to be with this type of business if he isnt going to get involved. But he was quick to point all the blame on you like a bitch ass. I know were brothers and we have our differences but as for me and Streetlife, next show, were there.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 08:55 PM~13722906
> *  Whats up homie. As I told you at the show. holla at me. Ill help you with the judging of the bikes. whether it be Judging my self or getting you connected to a good one.
> *


THANKS AGAIN BRO AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MIND FOR REAL !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 10:59 PM~13722982
> *THANKS AGAIN BRO AND I WILL KEEP YOU IN MIND FOR REAL !
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GO MAVS!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 28 2009, 08:58 PM~13722971
> *There were alot of things that were out of order but we know that DFW Ent. isn't just you. As for Lucio, all he did was sit hit ass in that golf cart. I'm sure if he would of helped you like he should of then this wouldn't have happened. You were out there busting your ass getting cars lined up and no one helped. Lucio don't need to be with this type of business if he isnt going to get involved. But he was quick to point all the blame on you like a bitch ass. I know were brothers and we have our differences but as for me and Streetlife, next show, were there.
> *


AGAIN THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRDERS,BLVD ACES,STREETLIFE,MAJESTICS,LOS PADRINOS,FORT WORTHS FINEST,TASTE OF LATIN,ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH,LOS CANALES,ILLEGAL TOYS,AZTEC CREATIONS,IMPALAS S.S.,INSANITY C.C.,KINGS C.C., OAKCLIFF C.C.,LOW 4 LIFE,4 U 2 ENVY,JOKERZ AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE THAT I DIDNT MENTION PLEASE FORGIVE ME ! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE SUPPORED ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Family N I Had A Good Time...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 10:07 PM~13723126
> *GO MAVS!!!
> *



BOO MAVS!! They still need to beat the Lakers! San Antonio has 4 championships!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13723148
> *AGAIN THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRDERS,BLVD ACES,STREETLIFE,MAJESTICS,LOS PADRINOS,FORT WORTHS FINEST,TASTE OF LATIN,ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH,LOS CANALES,ILLEGAL TOYS,AZTEC CREATIONS,IMPALAS S.S.,INSANITY C.C.,KINGS C.C., OAKCLIFF C.C.,LOW 4 LIFE,4 U 2 ENVY, THEE ARTISITICS B.C. JOKERZ AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE THAT I DIDNT MENTION PLEASE FORGIVE ME ! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE SUPPORED ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 28 2009, 11:12 PM~13723222
> *BOO MAVS!! They still need to beat the Lakers! San Antonio has 4 championships!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah But They Lost Just Now...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13723148
> *AGAIN THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRDERS,BLVD ACES,STREETLIFE,MAJESTICS,LOS PADRINOS,FORT WORTHS FINEST,TASTE OF LATIN,ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH,LOS CANALES,ILLEGAL TOYS,AZTEC CREATIONS,IMPALAS S.S.,INSANITY C.C.,KINGS C.C., OAKCLIFF C.C.,LOW 4 LIFE,4 U 2 ENVY,JOKERZ AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE THAT I DIDNT MENTION PLEASE FORGIVE ME ! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE SUPPORED ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 10:16 PM~13723304
> *Yeah But They Lost Just Now...
> *


 :guns: MAVS
I'm going to sleep! :angry: Gotta go to work tomorrow.




:biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13723148
> *AGAIN THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRDERS,BLVD ACES,STREETLIFE,MAJESTICS,LOS PADRINOS,FORT WORTHS FINEST,TASTE OF LATIN,ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH,LOS CANALES,ILLEGAL TOYS,AZTEC CREATIONS,IMPALAS S.S.,INSANITY C.C.,KINGS C.C., OAKCLIFF C.C.,LOW 4 LIFE,4 U 2 ENVY,JOKERZ AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE THAT I DIDNT MENTION PLEASE FORGIVE ME ! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE SUPPORED ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE!
> *


THA "I" :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 28 2009, 11:18 PM~13723346
> *:guns: MAVS
> I'm going to sleep!  :angry:  Gotta go to work tomorrow.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :wave:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 28 2009, 10:58 PM~13722971
> *There were alot of things that were out of order but we know that DFW Ent. isn't just you. As for Lucio, all he did was sit hit ass in that golf cart. I'm sure if he would of helped you like he should of then this wouldn't have happened. You were out there busting your ass getting cars lined up and no one helped. Lucio don't need to be with this type of business if he isnt going to get involved. But he was quick to point all the blame on you like a bitch ass. I know were brothers and we have our differences but as for me and Streetlife, next show, were there.
> *


 :0


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 10:19 PM~13723366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :wave:
> *



I'm out. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:loco: 61
:wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME ONLY THING MISSING WAS DA BRISKETS YOU WOULDNT LET ME BRING IN FOR THE HOPPERS AND A ULC BANNER UNDER THE TEXAS GIANT 2 :biggrin: WE READY TO DO IT AGAIN KEEP ME POSTED ON THE NEXT SHOW GEORGE AND WE WILL BE THERE BRO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

When Is The Show DownTown???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 11:26 PM~13723479
> *When Is The Show DownTown???
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 28 2009, 11:25 PM~13723471
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME ONLY THING MISSING WAS DA BRISKETS YOU WOULDNT LET ME BRING IN FOR THE HOPPERS AND A ULC BANNER UNDER THE TEXAS GIANT 2  :biggrin: WE READY TO DO IT AGAIN KEEP ME POSTED ON THE NEXT SHOW GEORGE  AND WE WILL BE THERE BRO
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 28 2009, 09:25 PM~13723471
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME ONLY THING MISSING WAS DA BRISKETS YOU WOULDNT LET ME BRING IN FOR THE HOPPERS AND A ULC BANNER UNDER THE TEXAS GIANT 2  :biggrin: WE READY TO DO IT AGAIN KEEP ME POSTED ON THE NEXT SHOW GEORGE  AND WE WILL BE THERE BRO
> *


THANKS BRO AND I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THAT ONE BRO FOR REAL THANKS AGAIN FAMILY!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style=\'color:green\'>![/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2009, 11:27 PM~13723508
> *X2
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE HAD A TOTAL OF 258 ENTRIES OF CARS AND BIKES SO AGAIN THANKS AGAIN FO ALL THAT CAME!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:36 PM~13723700
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE HAD A TOTAL OF 258 ENTRIES OF CARS AND BIKES SO AGAIN THANKS AGAIN FO ALL THAT CAME!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


:thumbsup: I THINK YOU DID THE BEST YOU COULD FOR A 1ST ANNUAL! I TOLD YOU AFTERWARDS THAT I WOULD HAVE HELPED OUT WITH ALL THE PAPERWORK HAD I KNOWN WHAT YOU WERE EXPERIENCING, MY OFFER STILL STANDS HOMIE! WE'LL DEFINITELY SUPPORT YOUR NEXT SHOW.

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LOCO & BY THE WAY GET OFF THE PHONE ALREADY MY MAN HAS A CURFEW :biggrin:  

"BITCH U BETTA HAVE MY $$$$"  :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, BIG George!, fortworthmex, clowjoe, SWEET*LIL*V, DownIIClown


FW Never Sleeps :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 11:42 PM~13723811
> *:thumbsup: I THINK YOU DID THE BEST YOU COULD FOR A 1ST ANNUAL!  I TOLD YOU AFTERWARDS THAT I WOULD HAVE HELPED OUT WITH ALL THE PAPERWORK HAD I KNOWN WHAT YOU WERE EXPERIENCING, MY OFFER STILL STANDS HOMIE! WE'LL DEFINITELY SUPPORT YOUR NEXT SHOW.
> 
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LOCO & BY THE WAY GET OFF THE PHONE ALREADY MY MAN HAS A CURFEW :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lil V Ill Send That To Tomorrow Or Thursday If Dats OK


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13723811
> *:thumbsup: I THINK YOU DID THE BEST YOU COULD FOR A 1ST ANNUAL!  I TOLD YOU AFTERWARDS THAT I WOULD HAVE HELPED OUT WITH ALL THE PAPERWORK HAD I KNOWN WHAT YOU WERE EXPERIENCING, MY OFFER STILL STANDS HOMIE! WE'LL DEFINITELY SUPPORT YOUR NEXT SHOW.
> 
> KEEP YOUR HEAD UP LOCO & BY THE WAY GET OFF THE PHONE ALREADY MY MAN HAS A CURFEW :biggrin:
> ...


SHIT GIRL YO ***** CALLED ME AND HE DONT WANT TO HANG UP CAUSE HE IS GOING TO GIVE M SOME CHON CHON ! J/K AND I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON YOUR OFFER THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YALL ! I GAVE YOU THE 3 DOLLARS ALREADY DANG IT WASJUT ONE COKE! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WELL LOGIN OFF PEACE TO ALL!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL I KNOW IS ***** U BETTA HAVE MY MONEY OR MY TROPHY. AND I DONT WANNA HEAR NO EXCUSES PUTO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 28 2009, 09:58 PM~13722971
> *There were alot of things that were out of order but we know that DFW Ent. isn't just you. As for Lucio, all he did was sit hit ass in that golf cart. I'm sure if he would of helped you like he should of then this wouldn't have happened. You were out there busting your ass getting cars lined up and no one helped. Lucio don't need to be with this type of business if he isnt going to get involved. But he was quick to point all the blame on you like a bitch ass. I know were brothers and we have our differences but as for me and Streetlife, next show, were there.
> *


YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME ! ! !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 28 2009, 10:22 PM~13724629
> *YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME ! ! !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wow all i can say is Iam glad I Went to Austin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


YOU AINT GOTTA APOLIGIZE FOR SHIT HOMIE... WE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME, AND WILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE WEY!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 07:58 AM~13726476
> *YOU AINT GOTTA APOLIGIZE FOR SHIT HOMIE... WE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME, AND WILL BE AT THE NEXTON WEY!!
> *



I SECOND THIS MOTION  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:47 PM~13723921
> *SHIT GIRL YO ***** CALLED ME AND HE DONT WANT TO HANG UP CAUSE HE IS GOING TO GIVE M SOME CHON CHON ! J/K AND I WILL TAKE YOU UP ON YOUR OFFER THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF YALL ! I GAVE YOU THE 3 DOLLARS ALREADY DANG IT WASJUT ONE COKE! LOL!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OK, I THINK YOU WERE DRUNK WHEN YOU WROTE THIS :barf: "CHON-CHON" STATEMENT! 
I DON'T EVEN DRINK COKE VATO SO YOU A DAMN LIE....GIVE ME MY $3 OR ELSE YOU BETTA HIDE @ THE NEXT ULC MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 11:44 PM~13723857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Lil V Ill Send That To Tomorrow Or Thursday If Dats OK
> *


THAT'S COOL!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *




GEORGE !!! GEORGE GEORGE !!! 


DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAD A BAD ASS TIME HOMIE !! 

SO U CAN COUNT ON US FOR YOUR NEXT EVENT !!! JUST MAKE SURE DA JUDGING ON THE PEDAL CARS GETS IT RITE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 08:43 AM~13726684
> *GEORGE !!! GEORGE GEORGE !!!
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAD A BAD ASS TIME HOMIE !!
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: TAS LOCO "PEDAL CAR" :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*WOO~HOO! :biggrin:*


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE , WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME AT DA CAR SHOW AND AT DA CONCERT . ME AND MY FAMALIA HAD A GREAT TIME AT BOTH EVENTS TOGETHER. SO 4 THE NEXT ONE YALL DO WERE GOIN 2 BE THERE AGAIN. 817 HAD A DAM GOOD TURN OUT AND IT WAS GREAT 2 HAVE IT HERE IN FORT WORTH . KEEP IT UP HOMIES .


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *


For what ever it's worth it was a good show. Lots of different cars at your show different from the ordinary. Next time you can't go wrong George by giving out 1 award for 

Best show in 50's and under
Best show in 60's
Best show in 70's
Best show in 80's
Best show in 90's
Best show in 2000's

Bro I promise you no one will be disappointed. And if they are then there just like that.


:wave: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 28 2009, 11:22 PM~13724629
> *YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME CALL ME ! ! !
> *



I will. Just make sure you answer cause you never do when I call.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:14 PM~13722082
> *well this is george homie call me so we can talk bitch ass ***** i dont hide and dont need to i was letting all yall get your voice clear homie !!!!! i didnt judge your bike and i have had a couple of people tell about the ***** that judged the bikes was shady and i appologize for the whole thing on that prespective and if you are so pissed off that yo will never do my show again so be it homie but i mean no disrespect to you and expect the same from you so again if youare willing to talk to me like a man thn get at me like one an call me my number is still on the flyer !!!! thank you very much from me george martinez of MTZ ENT.
> *


there it is finally. acountability. glad to hear you say this. thank you :biggrin: 
no hard feeling over here


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 09:09 PM~13723148
> *AGAIN THANKS TO DALLAS LOWRDERS,BLVD ACES,STREETLIFE,MAJESTICS,LOS PADRINOS,FORT WORTHS FINEST,TASTE OF LATIN,ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH,LOS CANALES,ILLEGAL TOYS,AZTEC CREATIONS,IMPALAS S.S.,INSANITY C.C.,KINGS C.C., OAKCLIFF C.C.,LOW 4 LIFE,4 U 2 ENVY,JOKERZ AND TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND THOSE THAT I DIDNT MENTION PLEASE FORGIVE ME ! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE SUPPORED ME THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE!
> *


WE HAD A BAD ASS TIME HOMIE!! WE WILL BE THERE NEXT SHOW!


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13722656
> *WELL I AM HERE TO TELL ALL THAT HAD A GOOD TIME THANK YOU FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ)! I WANT TO TELL ALL THAT DIDNT I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE IN DFW ENT. AND I HAD TO GET THE CAR SHOW AND THE CONCERT SIDE OF THE SHOW ! I BROUGHT MY STAFF AND LIKE ME LUCIO SHOULD OF BROUGHT HIS AND I AM NOT GOING TO DO WHAT HE DID AND BLAME HIM BUT IF WE ARE A COMPANY WE NEED TO LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER AND THAT WAS WHAT I WAS DOING AND HE DID NOT DO THAT FOR ME SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE EXCEPT MY APOLOGY FOR THE AWARD CEROMONY AND FOR THE THOSE OF YOU THAT LEFT I DO HAVE SOME AWARDS AND I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH THE WINNERS AND I WILL DELVER YOUR PLAQUE TO YOU!  I AM ALSO AWARE OF THE BIKE ISSUE AS FAR AS THE JUDGING GOES I WILL DEAL WITH THE JUDGE AND IF YOU SEE HIM FIRST THEN YOU DO IT CAUSE I AM A FAIR AND HONEST GUY AND WOULD NOT DO THE THING THAT WAS DONE ! SO IF YOU CAN PLEASE BARE WITH ME THIS IS MY FIRST CAR SHOW AND I AM GOING TO DO ANOTHER ONE AND IF YOU ARE WANTING TO COME IT WILL BE DIFFERENT AND FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT ARENT I AM TRULY SORRY AND MAY GOD BLESS! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! BIG GEORGE .
> *



George, What's up.... The BIG M. had a good time and there is no need to apologize. Was it perfect; no... but very few things ever are. You meant well and are standing up like a man. That is all anyone can ask... We appreciate your role in bringing a show to FTW... We will be there to support the next one... NO DOUBT.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 28 2009, 05:04 PM~13719660
> *Taste of Latin - Odessa had a great time!  We spent 3 days and 2 nights in Ft Worth.  We had heard weather was a little "iffy" but we made a run for it and glad we did!!
> 
> With this being the first show, we were impressed by the great turn out.  The hospitality we received was great.
> ...



BEAUTIFUL CAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2009, 08:14 PM~13722082
> *well this is george homie call me so we can talk bitch ass ***** i dont hide and dont need to i was letting all yall get your voice clear homie !!!!! i didnt judge your bike and i have had a couple of people tell about the ***** that judged the bikes was shady and i appologize for the whole thing on that prespective and if you are so pissed off that yo will never do my show again so be it homie but i mean no disrespect to you and expect the same from you so again if youare willing to talk to me like a man thn get at me like one an call me my number is still on the flyer !!!! thank you very much from me george martinez of MTZ ENT.
> *


Say George you dont have to appoligize for Shit homie!!! Me & the club had a good time i know how much time you have spent on putting that show togeather HELL you were there at 3am that morning & worked your ass off!! I will be at your next show!!! It was good seeing all the other clubs out & "Taste of Latin" Yall got my Props yall got some bad rides wey!! It has been years since Funky town has had a show & Im glad you brought it here... I look faward to being in the next one 


Ps on the next show you need some help hit me up 



AND TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP & SHOWED YOUR RIDES ILL SEE YA AT THE NEXT SHOW!!!!!

FINEST CC FORT WORTH TEXAS


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad: cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost 20 yrs and will continue to be with the support of all you guys so much love to all of you and may we all remain friends fo life ! :cheesy: THANK YOU AGAIN FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ) AKA BIG GEORGE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad:  cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost 20 yrs and will continue to be with the support of all you guys so much love to all of you and may we all remain friends fo life !  :cheesy: THANK YOU AGAIN FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ) AKA BIG GEORGE!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good show like i said earlier it was $30 very well spent and for taste of latin nice rides homies very nice peace jente KEEP LOWRIDING


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 04:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad:  cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost 20 yrs and will continue to be with the support of all you guys so much love to all of you and may we all remain friends fo life !  :cheesy: THANK YOU AGAIN FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ) AKA BIG GEORGE!
> *




NO LLORES WEY, LOL HA HA PINCHE LLORON :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 29 2009, 04:54 PM~13733344
> *good show like i said earlier it was $30 very well spent and for taste of latin nice rides homies very nice peace jente KEEP LOWRIDING
> *



X2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2009, 05:20 PM~13733615
> *NO LLORES WEY, LOL HA HA PINCHE LLORON  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: X3 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 29 2009, 04:54 PM~13733344
> *good show like i said earlier it was $30 very well spent and for taste of latin nice rides homies very nice peace jente KEEP LOWRIDING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad:  cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost DAMN YOU FUKKIN OLD HOMIE!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 03:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad:  cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost 20 yrs and will continue to be with the support of all you guys so much love to all of you and may we all remain friends fo life !  :cheesy: THANK YOU AGAIN FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ) AKA BIG GEORGE!
> *


ME 2 :tears: :roflmao: 
WELL SAID GEORGE. ME AND DA FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME. U KNOW THAT THE FORT WORTH ROLLERZ WILL BE WAITING 4 DA NEXT 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 08:52 PM~13734669
> *DAMN YOU FUKKIN OLD HOMIE!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


N He Was 35 20 Years Back :cheesy: j/k


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Good Show guys. Very nice cars that were out there! Cant wait till the next one. Ill be going to Echo lake park this Sun.:thumbsup: 
Ill post more tomorrow.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 09:55 PM~13735778
> *N He Was 35 20 Years Back :cheesy: j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh:  IM SURE THE NEXT ONE IS GONNA BE EVEN BETTER... KEEP UR HEAD UP..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 06:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting :tears:
> 
> mas puto! lmao!!!
> ...


----------



## fredo2814 (Apr 17, 2009)

we here at arts tires market would like to thank everybody who made it to the show and the people who came by to visit us meet old friend and made new one . great turn out, all the cars where great onces again thank you all . fred and art [plus crew]


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2009, 04:45 PM~13733244
> *just to let yall all know im getting teary eyed:yessad:  cus without you guys i would have not had the best show to come to fort worth and all of yall make me feel wanted and again thank you very much ! this is my life and for those of you that really know me i have been in the lowriding scene for almost 20 yrs and will continue to be with the support of all you guys so much love to all of you and may we all remain friends fo life !  :cheesy: THANK YOU AGAIN FROM ME (GEORGE MARTINEZ) AKA BIG GEORGE!
> *



CHINGAO WEY .... U STOOD UP LIKE A MAN AND TOOK FULL RESPONSIBILITY THAT HOMIE FROM SAROLLERZ GAVE U PROPS .......


NOW YOU'RE CRYIN !! WTF !!!! LMAO !!!


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 29 2009, 08:36 PM~13735454
> *ME 2 :tears:  :roflmao:
> WELL SAID GEORGE. ME AND DA FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME. U KNOW THAT THE FORT WORTH ROLLERZ WILL BE WAITING 4 DA NEXT 1
> *


Que paso Ricky??? This is Fred homie!


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

anyone know the address to echo lake park in funky town


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 30 2009, 10:10 AM~13742191
> *anyone know the address to echo lake park in funky town
> *



JUST SCREAM OUT LOUD AND FOLLOW THE ECHO WEY !!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


DAMN I CRACK MYSELF UP !!!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 28 2009, 05:21 PM~13719189
> *aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont be scared when in austin remember trucks are not even  in the map better bring the blue piece yall got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


were gona bring all are cars and trucks and yall better be ready bitchzzzz.......all that talk and u havent proved shit! and for all yall hating mothafukers shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth....and yes were all GETTIN HIGH ON SHORTYS SUPPLY! we dont need weight like that peice of shit 79 monte...come on its all weight!!! all irving customs cars float like crazy u can do an oil change b4 that bitch comes down! we call them irving custom floaters!! were all power no weight...and 205 45 14 are lowrider legal tires all shortys cars have them so quit hating if yall wana roll on 13 well thats all upto u homie cuz we might have big tires but we dont have all the weight yall do!


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View
IS THAT PAC MAN JUST ANOTHER IRVING CUSTOMZ CAR


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Apr 30 2009, 11:10 AM~13742921
> *were gona bring all are cars and trucks and yall better be ready bitchzzzz.......all that talk and u havent proved shit! and for all yall hating mothafukers shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth....and yes were all GETTIN HIGH ON SHORTYS SUPPLY!  we dont need weight like that peice of shit 79 monte...come on its all weight!!! all irving customs cars float like crazy u can do an oil change b4 that bitch comes down! we call them irving custom floaters!! were all power no weight...and 205 45 14 are lowrider legal tires all shortys cars have them so quit hating if yall wana roll on 13 well thats all upto u homie cuz we might have big tires but we dont have all the weight yall do!
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Apr 30 2009, 11:10 AM~13742921
> *were gona bring all are cars and trucks and yall better be ready bitchzzzz.......all that talk and u havent proved shit! and for all yall hating mothafukers shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth....and yes were all GETTIN HIGH ON SHORTYS SUPPLY!  we dont need weight like that peice of shit 79 monte...come on its all weight!!! all irving customs cars float like crazy u can do an oil change b4 that bitch comes down! we call them irving custom floaters!! were all power no weight...and 205 45 14 are lowrider legal tires all shortys cars have them so quit hating if yall wana roll on 13 well thats all upto u homie cuz we might have big tires but we dont have all the weight yall do!
> *


***** YOU AINT SHIT COMIN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THIS BULLSHIT YOU AINT GOT SHIT WE GOT VIDEO SHOWIN YOU ALL WERE SCARED AND WOULDNT PULL UP SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU CANT DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND IT FLOATS LIKE A BITCH I CAN COUNT TO 100 BEFORE THAT BITCH COMES DOWN TALKIN ABOUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO ***** AINT DONE SHIT AND STILL WONT!!! SO THROW MORE WEIGHT IN THAT PIECE AND HOPE IT DONT BREAK!! OH WAIT IT ALREADY IS!! AND ILL SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT ***** CAUSE SHORTY I PROMISE AINT PROUD TO SEE THAT JUNK WITH HIS SHIT ON IT!! IM DONE WITH IT!! ***** HAD THE SAME CAR FOR YEARS AND STILL AINT DOIN SHIT!! :angry:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 05:11 PM~13746849
> ****** YOU AINT SHIT COMIN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THIS BULLSHIT  YOU AINT GOT SHIT WE GOT VIDEO SHOWIN YOU ALL WERE SCARED  AND WOULDNT PULL UP SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU CANT DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND IT FLOATS LIKE A BITCH I CAN COUNT TO 100 BEFORE THAT BITCH COMES DOWN TALKIN ABOUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO ***** AINT DONE SHIT AND STILL WONT!!!  SO THROW MORE WEIGHT IN THAT PIECE AND HOPE IT DONT BREAK!!  OH WAIT IT ALREADY IS!!  AND ILL SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT ***** CAUSE SHORTY I PROMISE AINT PROUD TO SEE THAT JUNK WITH HIS SHIT ON IT!!  IM DONE WITH IT!!  ***** HAD THE SAME CAR FOR YEARS AND STILL AINT DOIN SHIT!!  :angry:
> *


MAN DANKIE U TALK ALOT OF SHIT 4 A PERSON WHO DONT HAVE A HOPPER I HOPE U HAVE A CAR READY 4 AUSTIN SO I CAN PUT THAT MOTHA FUCKA OUT


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 30 2009, 05:56 PM~13747296
> *MAN DANKIE U TALK ALOT OF SHIT 4 A PERSON WHO DONT HAVE A HOPPER I HOPE U HAVE A CAR READY 4 AUSTIN SO I CAN PUT THAT MOTHA FUCKA OUT
> *


I HOPE U AINT CALLIN THAT MONTE A CAR!! CAUSE THAT AINT IT DONT DRIVE SO WHAT IS IT!! NOTHIN BUT JUNK!! SO DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I GOT CAUSE I DONT COME ON HERE TELLIN MY BIDNESS SO LISTEN UP JUST QUIT TALKIN SHIT LIKE YALL THE KINGS OF THIS SHIT CAUSE IF YOU JUST COME ON HERE TALKIN LIKE YOU WANNA HOP IT WOULD BE COOL BUT YALL ACTIN LIKE YOU DOING SOMETHING AND YALL AINT!! TAKE THAT JUNK TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC YOU WOULD GET LAUGHED OUT THAT BITCH!! IC IS TAKIN THEIR CARS SO TAKE URS AND SEE HOW YOU GET TREATED!! YALL WOULD HAVE ROOM TO TALK IF THAT SHIT WAS STREETABLE BUT IT AINT SO MOVE AROUND AND QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!! :angry:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 06:08 PM~13747392
> *I HOPE U AINT CALLIN THAT MONTE A CAR!!  CAUSE THAT AINT  IT DONT DRIVE  SO WHAT IS IT!!  NOTHIN BUT JUNK!!  SO DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I GOT CAUSE I DONT COME ON HERE TELLIN MY BIDNESS  SO LISTEN UP JUST QUIT TALKIN SHIT LIKE YALL THE KINGS OF THIS SHIT CAUSE IF YOU JUST COME ON HERE TALKIN LIKE YOU WANNA HOP IT WOULD BE COOL  BUT YALL ACTIN LIKE YOU DOING SOMETHING AND YALL AINT!!  TAKE THAT JUNK TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC  YOU WOULD GET LAUGHED OUT THAT BITCH!!  IC IS TAKIN THEIR CARS SO TAKE URS AND SEE HOW YOU GET TREATED!!  YALL WOULD HAVE ROOM TO TALK IF THAT SHIT WAS STREETABLE BUT IT AINT  SO MOVE AROUND AND QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!    :angry:
> *


I THING ABOUT IT VIAGRA AINT THE ONLY HOPPER WE GOT I GOT A STREET CAR SINGLE PUMP AND IT WILL B IN FORITOS SOON CAUSE THATS WHERE I STAY WHEN THERE ILL LOOK U UP AND WE CAN GO HEAD TO HEAD


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13747436
> *I THING ABOUT IT VIAGRA AINT THE ONLY HOPPER WE GOT I GOT A STREET CAR SINGLE PUMP AND IT WILL B IN FORITOS SOON CAUSE THATS WHERE I STAY WHEN THERE ILL LOOK U UP AND WE CAN GO  HEAD TO HEAD
> *


WELL THATS GOOD!! GLAD YALL GOT SOME OTHER CARS!! BUT WE DONT SEE EM!! WHAT YOU TALK ABOUT IS VIAGRA AND THATS ALL U BRING OUT!! SO IF U GOT MORE COME WITH THEM AND WELL SEE WHATS UP!! IT AINT NOTHIN!! YOU ACT LIKE WE DONT REMEMBER YOU AT HEATWAVE BEING ALL COOL CHILLIN TALKIN GETTIN ADVICE AND NOW YOU ACT LIKE YOU DOIN BIG THANGS JUST BE CHILL AND QUIT TRYIN TO BE KING KONG IN THIS BITCH TALKIN WEIGHT CAUSE WE CAN PUT THE RIDES ON SCALES IF YOU WANT!! WE BEEN DOIN THINGS FOR A WHILE WE HAD DREAM TEAM COME DOWN HERE TO HOP IC IF WE AINT DOIN NOTHIN WHY THEY DRIVING HOURS TO SEE IC JUST GIVE RESPECT AND YOULL GET IT BACK!! SIMPLE!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 06:15 PM~13747486
> *WELL THATS GOOD!!  GLAD YALL GOT SOME OTHER CARS!!  BUT WE DONT SEE EM!!  WHAT YOU TALK ABOUT IS VIAGRA AND THATS ALL U BRING OUT!!  SO IF U GOT MORE COME WITH THEM AND WELL SEE WHATS UP!!    IT AINT NOTHIN!!  YOU ACT LIKE WE DONT REMEMBER YOU AT HEATWAVE BEING ALL COOL CHILLIN TALKIN  GETTIN ADVICE  AND NOW YOU ACT LIKE YOU DOIN BIG THANGS  JUST BE CHILL AND QUIT TRYIN TO BE KING KONG IN THIS BITCH TALKIN WEIGHT CAUSE WE CAN PUT THE RIDES ON SCALES IF YOU WANT!!  WE BEEN DOIN THINGS FOR A WHILE  WE HAD DREAM TEAM COME DOWN HERE TO HOP IC  IF WE AINT DOIN NOTHIN WHY THEY DRIVING HOURS TO SEE IC  JUST GIVE RESPECT AND YOULL GET IT BACK!!  SIMPLE!!
> *


WELL MY CAR WILL BE OUT ON THE STREET HERE IN FORITOS AND ILL BE DOWN TO HOP AGAINST ANY1 WIN OR LOSE IM REPRESENTIN LATIN 4 LIFE C.C. AND 210 HARD HITTERZ TO THE FULLEST


----------



## DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Apr 30 2009, 06:19 PM~13747527
> *WELL MY CAR WILL BE OUT ON THE STREET HERE IN FORITOS AND ILL BE DOWN TO HOP AGAINST ANY1 WIN OR LOSE IM REPRESENTIN LATIN 4 LIFE C.C. AND 210 HARD HITTERZ TO THE FULLEST
> *


FINE!! AINT GOT NO ISSUES WITH THAT!! BUT JUST PUT IT LIKE THIS YOU WANNA HOP AGAINT THE 79 SAY SO!! THATS IT AINT NO NEED TO TALK LIKE YOU DO!! ITS GOT WEIGHT WHATEVER!! JUST PULL UP NEXT TIME YALL IN THE SAME PLACE!! IM OUT!!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Apr 30 2009, 07:53 AM~13741393
> *Que paso Ricky???  This is Fred homie!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, BY THE WAY WHICH FRED R U?
AS 4 THE REST OF THE TOPIC *BLAH BLAH BLAH* :thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 30 2009, 06:31 PM~13747634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn hella shit talking in this topic. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 07:08 PM~13747392
> *I HOPE U AINT CALLIN THAT MONTE A CAR!!  CAUSE THAT AINT  IT DONT DRIVE  SO WHAT IS IT!!  NOTHIN BUT JUNK!!  SO DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I GOT CAUSE I DONT COME ON HERE TELLIN MY BIDNESS  SO LISTEN UP JUST QUIT TALKIN SHIT LIKE YALL THE KINGS OF THIS SHIT CAUSE IF YOU JUST COME ON HERE TALKIN LIKE YOU WANNA HOP IT WOULD BE COOL  BUT YALL ACTIN LIKE YOU DOING SOMETHING AND YALL AINT!!  TAKE THAT JUNK TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC  YOU WOULD GET LAUGHED OUT THAT BITCH!!  IC IS TAKIN THEIR CARS SO TAKE URS AND SEE HOW YOU GET TREATED!!  YALL WOULD HAVE ROOM TO TALK IF THAT SHIT WAS STREETABLE BUT IT AINT  SO MOVE AROUND AND QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!    :angry:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 12:16 AM~13750743
> *Damn hella shit talking in this topic. :biggrin:
> *


lol FUCK YEA THAT SHIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH LATIN FEST....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Apr 27 2009, 02:16 PM~13705200
> *WE WERE OUT OF TOWN BUT COMING BACK BECAUSE GEORGE SAID WE COULD BE THERE ALOT LATE. SO WHEN WE GOT HERE WE CALLED HIM AT 1 HE CAME UP WITH SOME BULLSHIT.SO ASK HIM IF WE CALLED. BUT I FORGET HE IS ULC!!!!
> *


say bro this GEORGE and when we first talked i told you to be to the show by 1:30 and you said you would be ! you called at 1:30 and asked again and then i said NO cause it is not fair and all hoppers were told to be there by 12 so YOU quit your BULLSHIT LIES and point the finger at yo ASS! I am man enough to do it so you quit being SCARED and MAN UP HOMIE? AND I AM PART OF THE U.L.C. Y-QUE!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Apr 30 2009, 11:10 AM~13742921
> *were gona bring all are cars and trucks and yall better be ready bitchzzzz.......all that talk and u havent proved shit! and for all yall hating mothafukers shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth....and yes were all GETTIN HIGH ON SHORTYS SUPPLY!  we dont need weight like that peice of shit 79 monte...come on its all weight!!! all irving customs cars float like crazy u can do an oil change b4 that bitch comes down! we call them irving custom floaters!! were all power no weight...and 205 45 14 are lowrider legal tires all shortys cars have them so quit hating if yall wana roll on 13 well thats all upto u homie cuz we might have big tires but we dont have all the weight yall do!
> *


This is the ceo speaking,first off their are no bitches here,lets get that straight.We had a talk about that in austin or did u forget. Second thing is why is weight all ways comin out of ur mouth.That has been ur complaint from the begining on here and in austin.Its time to pull up weight or no weight,shortys supply or not.Just cause u runnin shortys do u think u gettin more inches?Third thing is 205 75 14 are lowrider legal but lowrider rules no longer excist.So havin said that "take those big ass tires off ur Lo Low"We build Lo Lows that can hop and drive "street cars".Shortys has Competition Hoppers built for competiton not intended for street use.So let me ask u how far do u drive the viagra car?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

And u r rite shorty does have those big tires on all his cars.We have video of one of his cars that he put 13s on and it didnt work very well like it usually does.So that goes to show u that 13s are harder to hop on than those big ass tires.But fuck it ,if u gota put big ass tires to get up do it,But pull up and come on dwn.Im gona say it again,We build street riders on 13s no trailer tires or standard wheels.This is not shit talkin these r facts.Good luck homie.(972) 513-3752 if u wana set up a hop.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YEA


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

U still up sir


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@Apr 30 2009, 11:10 AM~13742921
> *were gona bring all are cars and trucks and yall better be ready bitchzzzz.......all that talk and u havent proved shit! and for all yall hating mothafukers shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth....and yes were all GETTIN HIGH ON SHORTYS SUPPLY!  we dont need weight like that peice of shit 79 monte...come on its all weight!!! all irving customs cars float like crazy u can do an oil change b4 that bitch comes down! we call them irving custom floaters!! were all power no weight...and 205 45 14 are lowrider legal tires all shortys cars have them so quit hating if yall wana roll on 13 well thats all upto u homie cuz we might have big tires but we dont have all the weight yall do!
> *



MAN IRVING CUSTOMZ IS ALWAYS READY FOOL...... 

" shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth.... " - WHO THE HELL YOU THINK YOU ARE MIKE JONES MAN PLEASE .......

79 DONT HAVE WEIGHT ............. 

WELL WE ROLL ON 155/80 R13 NOW THATS A TIRE NOT THAT 205 45 14 CRAP ..... 

MAN DONT HATE ON US HOMIE ............ 

JUST LIKE WE WHOOPED ON THE SPURS IN BASKETBALL ................. 

WE WILL WHOOP ON YOU IN THE HOPPIN PIT .......

SO BRING YOUR A GAME ..............


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 1 2009, 12:59 AM~13751913
> *U still up sir
> *



YES I AM IM JUST CHILLIN HERE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 30 2009, 11:54 PM~13751215
> *say bro this GEORGE and when we first talked i told you to be to the show by 1:30 and you said you would be ! you called at 1:30 and asked again and then i said NO cause it is not fair and all hoppers were told to be there by 12 so YOU quit your BULLSHIT LIES and point the finger at yo ASS! I am man enough to do it so you quit being SCARED and MAN UP HOMIE? AND I AM PART OF THE U.L.C. Y-QUE!
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 30 2009, 09:52 PM~13748616
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, BY THE WAY WHICH FRED R U?
> AS 4 THE REST OF THE TOPIC BLAH!
> 
> LOL!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 1 2009, 09:07 AM~13752841
> *SHUT-UP!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 1 2009, 09:08 AM~13752842
> *<span style='color:red'> U KNOW HOW TO SHUT ME UP LMAO...WHERE'S THE PATRON AT????*


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@May 1 2009, 02:10 AM~13751948
> *MAN IRVING CUSTOMZ IS ALWAYS READY FOOL......
> 
> " shortys didnt say shit about us rolling with his sticker so leave his name out ur mouth.... " - WHO THE HELL YOU THINK YOU ARE MIKE JONES MAN PLEASE .......
> ...


talkn about hating....yall are hatin on us homie...i wooped yalls 79 crap and yall are cryin about it take the lost homie the ruler aint gona lie!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*GREAT SHOW CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!  





















































MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC!!!* :uh:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 1 2009, 01:59 AM~13751913
> *U still up sir
> *


o and another thing about that 79 yall say it dont have wieght shit i never seen a car float so much and only hittin 40s ITS ALL WIEGHT U AINT GOTTZ TO LIE HOMIE ITS ALL WIEGHT I DONT GIVE A FUCK WAT YALL SAY U CAN TELL !!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 1 2009, 01:54 AM~13751896
> *And u r rite shorty does have those big tires on all his cars.We have video of one of his cars that he put 13s on and it didnt work very well like it usually does.So that goes to show u that 13s are harder to hop on than those big ass tires.But fuck it ,if u gota put big ass tires to get up do it,But pull up and come on dwn.Im gona say it again,We build street riders on 13s no trailer tires or standard wheels.This is not shit talkin these r facts.Good luck homie.(972) 513-3752 if u wana set up a hop.
> *


AND IF U WANA NOSE THEM UP LETS DO THIS SHIT HOMIE!! U TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE....YALL THE ONES THAT CANT TAKE A LOST SO U TELL ME WHERE U WANT US TO PUNK YALL OUT AGAIN AT!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 30 2009, 11:16 PM~13750743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i just know i wanna be there when theses cars hop. :thumbsup:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 06:11 PM~13746849
> ****** YOU AINT SHIT COMIN ON HERE TALKIN ALL THIS BULLSHIT  YOU AINT GOT SHIT WE GOT VIDEO SHOWIN YOU ALL WERE SCARED  AND WOULDNT PULL UP SO SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU CANT DRIVE THAT PIECE OF SHIT AND IT FLOATS LIKE A BITCH I CAN COUNT TO 100 BEFORE THAT BITCH COMES DOWN TALKIN ABOUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO ***** AINT DONE SHIT AND STILL WONT!!!  SO THROW MORE WEIGHT IN THAT PIECE AND HOPE IT DONT BREAK!!  OH WAIT IT ALREADY IS!!  AND ILL SAY WHAT THE FUCK I WANT ***** CAUSE SHORTY I PROMISE AINT PROUD TO SEE THAT JUNK WITH HIS SHIT ON IT!!  IM DONE WITH IT!!  ***** HAD THE SAME CAR FOR YEARS AND STILL AINT DOIN SHIT!!  :angry:
> *


U KNOW WAT STANKIE O I MEAN DANKIE IM GLAD U CAN COUNT HOMIE BUT IF U CAN COUNT TO 100 THEN I HOPE U CAN COUNT TO 500 CUZ THATS HOW LONG THAT CRAPPY 79 TAKE TO COME BACK DOWN AND THE SAD THING IS THAT ITS ONLY HITTIN 40S...AND ONE MORE THING I DONT LIKE DOIN THE COMPUTER TALK HOMIE BUT YALL JUST TALK TO MUCH SHIT SO ILL BE AT THE AUSTIN SHOW IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY *****! O AND I WOULD CALL U OUT BUT I 4GOT U AINT GOT A HOPPER...IF I CAN BUILD 3 THAT ARE MINE I THINK U CAN BUILD ONE HOMIE!!! THEN RUN UR MOUTH! (ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS!)SEE U IN AUSTIN..


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAT_NIGGA_DANKIE_@Apr 30 2009, 07:08 PM~13747392
> *I HOPE U AINT CALLIN THAT MONTE A CAR!!  CAUSE THAT AINT  IT DONT DRIVE  SO WHAT IS IT!!  NOTHIN BUT JUNK!!  SO DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I GOT CAUSE I DONT COME ON HERE TELLIN MY BIDNESS  SO LISTEN UP JUST QUIT TALKIN SHIT LIKE YALL THE KINGS OF THIS SHIT CAUSE IF YOU JUST COME ON HERE TALKIN LIKE YOU WANNA HOP IT WOULD BE COOL  BUT YALL ACTIN LIKE YOU DOING SOMETHING AND YALL AINT!!  TAKE THAT JUNK TO THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC  YOU WOULD GET LAUGHED OUT THAT BITCH!!  IC IS TAKIN THEIR CARS SO TAKE URS AND SEE HOW YOU GET TREATED!!  YALL WOULD HAVE ROOM TO TALK IF THAT SHIT WAS STREETABLE BUT IT AINT  SO MOVE AROUND AND QUIT ACTING LIKE THAT BITCH IS CLEAN!!!    :angry:
> *


 WHO THE FUK SAID IT DIDNT RUN IT DOES RUN SO GET THAT SHIT STRAIGHT.....AND WE WENT TO DALLAS LOOKN FOR YALL AND NOTHING ! SO ITS YALLS TURN STEP IN TO SA TOWN AND WE'LL SEND YALL BACK WITH YALLS TAIL BETWEEN YALLS LEGS! O AND WE GOT A RANGER WAITIN FOR YALL TOO...O DAMN YALL DONT HAVE ONE...LET ME GUESS YALL CANT FIND AWAY TO HIDE ALL THE WEIGHT!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 1 2009, 03:10 PM~13756408
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> BLAH BLAH BLAH
> :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

who tha hell is 210


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 07:45 AM~13753103
> *U KNOW WAT STANKIE O I MEAN DANKIE IM GLAD U CAN COUNT HOMIE BUT IF U CAN COUNT TO 100 THEN I HOPE U CAN COUNT TO 500 CUZ THATS HOW LONG THAT CRAPPY 79 TAKE TO COME BACK DOWN AND THE SAD THING IS THAT ITS ONLY HITTIN 40S...AND ONE MORE THING I DONT LIKE DOIN THE COMPUTER TALK HOMIE BUT YALL JUST TALK TO MUCH SHIT SO ILL BE AT THE AUSTIN SHOW IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY *****! O AND I WOULD CALL U OUT BUT I 4GOT U AINT GOT A HOPPER...IF I CAN BUILD 3 THAT ARE MINE I THINK U CAN BUILD ONE HOMIE!!! THEN RUN UR MOUTH! (ACTION SPEAKS LOUDER THAN WORDS!)SEE U IN AUSTIN..
> *





40s :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS ***** MUST BE CRAZY. AND AS FAR AS THE IC CREW TALKING ALOT OF SHIT. YALL CAME ON HERE RUNNIN YALLS MOUTHS. SO DONT EVEN COME WITH THAT SHIT HOMIE. ANYWAYS YOUR RIGHT ACTIONS DO SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS. AND U WILL SEE SOON ENOUGH SO MAKE SURE UR READY. SEE U IN AUSTIN


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 1 2009, 03:51 PM~13757441
> *40s  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS ***** MUST BE CRAZY. AND AS FAR AS THE IC CREW TALKING ALOT OF SHIT. YALL CAME ON HERE RUNNIN YALLS MOUTHS. SO DONT EVEN COME WITH THAT SHIT HOMIE. ANYWAYS YOUR RIGHT ACTIONS DO SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS. AND U WILL SEE SOON ENOUGH SO MAKE SURE UR READY. SEE U IN AUSTIN
> *


kool now your talkn!!! fuk the kidd shit homie well see u in austin !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM GLAD YOU GUYS CAME TO AN AGGREEMENT WITHOUT ANYONE GETTING INTERNET STABBED :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@May 1 2009, 03:42 PM~13757345
> *who tha hell is 210
> *


san anto's....210 hard hitterz !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 02:54 PM~13757467
> *kool now your talkn!!! fuk the kidd shit homie well see u in austin !
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 02:54 PM~13757473
> *IM GLAD YOU GUYS CAME TO AN AGGREEMENT WITHOUT ANYONE GETTING INTERNET STABBED :biggrin:
> *




AND I ALREADY HAD MY INTERNET SHANK READY TO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DOESNT LOOK LIKE 40 TO ME


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DONT GET ALL MAD AND START TALKIN SHIT 210HARDHITTERZ ITS JUST A PIC.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 1 2009, 01:37 AM~13751825
> *This is the ceo speaking,first off their are no bitches here,lets get that straight.We had a talk about that in austin or did u forget. Second thing is why is weight all ways comin out of ur mouth.That has been ur complaint from the begining on here and in austin.Its time to pull up weight or no weight,shortys supply or not.Just cause u runnin shortys do u think u gettin more inches?Third thing is 205 75 14 are lowrider legal but lowrider rules no longer excist.So havin said that "take those big ass tires off ur Lo Low"We build Lo Lows that can hop and drive "street cars".Shortys has Competition Hoppers built for competiton not intended for street use.So let me ask u how far do u drive the viagra car?
> *


first of all ur little friend in the 79 is always talkn shit about viagra and all ur other crew....COME ON I WON IN AUSTIN A THERS ALWAYS NEXT TIME NO NEED TO HATE ON VIAGRA THATS ALL THAT COMES OUT OF THERE MOUTH if they would quit talkn about my car and start MOVING THERE SWITCHZ IN STEAD OF THERE MOUTH i wouldnt be calln yall bitchz and first of all ur WHITE friend calld me a bitch remeber in austin THATS when he almost got his ass kickd and he ran behind u REMEMBER that....so u respect us and we will respect yall plain and simple! ok and about the hoppin just like u said weight or no weight same thing goes for tires bigg tires little tire fuk it lets hop cuz me and my team are ready for any HYDRAULIC BATTLE! PEACE!!! (210)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 03:20 PM~13757776
> *first of all ur little friend in the 79 is always talkn shit about viagra and all ur other crew....COME ON I WON IN AUSTIN A THERS ALWAYS NEXT TIME NO NEED TO HATE ON VIAGRA THATS ALL THAT COMES OUT OF THERE MOUTH if they would quit talkn about my car and start MOVING THERE  SWITCHZ IN STEAD OF THERE MOUTH i wouldnt be calln yall bitchz and first of all ur WHITE friend calld me a bitch remeber in austin THATS when he almost got his ass kickd and he ran behind u REMEMBER that....so u respect us and we will respect yall plain and simple! ok and about the hoppin just like u said weight or no weight same thing goes for tires bigg tires little tire fuk it lets hop cuz me and my team are ready for any HYDRAULIC BATTLE! PEACE!!! (210)
> *




LIKE I SAD WE WE WILL SEE IN AUSTIN. AND STOP WITH THE BITCH SHIT ALREADY HOMIE. CUZ LIKE U SAID THERE AINT NO BITCHES HERE. HOPPIN ONLY VATO AND THATS IT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP B


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP DACASTI, WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 04:20 PM~13757776
> *first of all ur little friend in the 79 is always talkn shit about viagra and all ur other crew....COME ON I WON IN AUSTIN A THERS ALWAYS NEXT TIME NO NEED TO HATE ON VIAGRA THATS ALL THAT COMES OUT OF THERE MOUTH if they would quit talkn about my car and start MOVING THERE  SWITCHZ IN STEAD OF THERE MOUTH i wouldnt be calln yall bitchz and first of all ur WHITE friend calld me a bitch remeber in austin THATS when he almost got his ass kickd and he ran behind u REMEMBER that....so u respect us and we will respect yall plain and simple! ok and about the hoppin just like u said weight or no weight same thing goes for tires bigg tires little tire fuk it lets hop cuz me and my team are ready for any HYDRAULIC BATTLE! PEACE!!! (210)
> *


O YEAH AND ABOUT VIAGRA....YOUR RIGHT I HAVENT DRIVIN IT ON THE STREET SINCE MILITARY GOT SHUT DOWN BUT IT DOES DRIVE FOR UR INFO...ALL IT NEEDS IS A WINDSHELD AND IT CRACKD AND FELL OFF ALONG TIME AGO SO Y BUY ANOTHER ONE FOR I DONT DRIVE THAAT ONE I HAVE TWO MORE LO LOWS I DRIVE HOMIE!


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 1 2009, 04:24 PM~13757815
> *LIKE I SAD WE WE WILL SEE IN AUSTIN. AND STOP WITH THE BITCH SHIT ALREADY HOMIE. CUZ LIKE U SAID THERE AINT NO BITCHES HERE. HOPPIN ONLY VATO AND THATS IT.
> *


THAT WAS FOR CEO VATO! SEE YALL IN AUSTIN! PEACE.......


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 1 2009, 04:25 PM~13757820
> *WASSUP B
> *


chillin ill be in austin on some 13s :biggrin: with some extence lol fuckin tired of eating brisket how you doing ser :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 1 2009, 04:06 PM~13757617
> *DOESNT LOOK LIKE 40 TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


ITS LIKE CHEST HIGH SO I SAY ABOUT 50INCHS! AND I WAS TALKN ABOUT THE AUSTIN SHOW I BEAT YALL IN WHEN YALL HIT 45 AND I HIT 59!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 03:33 PM~13757912
> *chillin ill be in austin on some 13s  :biggrin:  with some extence lol fuckin tired of eating brisket how you doing ser :biggrin:
> *




CHILLIN AT THE HOUSE PLAYIN ON THE COMPUTER. HEY I WANT SOME BRISKET IM NOT TIRED YET. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 04:34 PM~13757922
> *ITS LIKE CHEST HIGH SO I SAY ABOUT 50INCHS! AND I WAS TALKN ABOUT THE AUSTIN SHOW I BEAT YALL IN WHEN YALL HIT 45 AND I HIT 59!
> *


All bullshit aside it was doig a little over 60


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 210hardhitterz_@May 1 2009, 03:34 PM~13757922
> *ITS LIKE CHEST HIGH SO I SAY ABOUT 50INCHS! AND I WAS TALKN ABOUT THE AUSTIN SHOW I BEAT YALL IN WHEN YALL HIT 45 AND I HIT 59!
> *




NO SIR, THEY SAID THE 79 HIT 55 AND YOUR CAR HIT 58 HOMIE. THOSE WERE THE EXACT INCHES. AND BELIEVE IT IF U WANT TO HOMIE. BUT YOUR GONNA BE IN FOR RUDE AWAKENING COME THE AUSTIN SHOW IF U DONT GET OVER THE 55 U HIT IN DALLAS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 03:38 PM~13757966
> *All bullshit aside it was doig a little over 60
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 04:39 PM~13757984
> *:wave:
> *


what up loco 61 :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 03:40 PM~13758000
> *what up loco 61 :wave:
> *




WHERE MY BRISKET AT HOMIE


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

hit me up ill hook you up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 03:42 PM~13758018
> *hit me up ill hook you up
> *




ORALE, HELLS YEA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 05:40 PM~13758000
> *what up loco 61 :wave:
> *


WHATS POPIN radicalkingz ???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2KDefC8xs2c&


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fuck it, yall can HOP here at this benefit show in 2 weeks!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13759357


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 1 2009, 06:20 PM~13759376
> *Fuck it, yall can HOP here at this benefit show in 2 weeks!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13759357
> *


   yeah hell yeah


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 06:31 PM~13759072
> *2KDefC8xs2c&
> *


  nice vid


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2009, 04:56 PM~13758183
> *WHATS POPIN radicalkingz  ???
> *


chillin


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 1 2009, 04:38 PM~13757966
> *All bullshit aside it was doig a little over 60
> *


come on look at homboy with the ruler he not even standin striaght and it around chest high or that rulers wrong if that was 60....i see a good 50 or 54 at the most.


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 28 2009, 05:36 PM~13719369
> *viagra 55 inches :thumbsdown: on balloons what the fuck
> *


what u got homie?????


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 28 2009, 06:04 PM~13719656
> *looks like viagra aint working maybe cialis might work with the right dose of weight :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


u know wat homeboy if u ever beat me at a show which i doubt it....THEN RUN UR MOUTH.......MOVE UR SWITCHZ NO UR MOUTH VATO!!!!! (210)


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 1 2009, 03:10 PM~13756408
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH
> *


BLAH BLAH U!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 2 2009, 10:10 AM~13763311
> *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *




:thumbsdown: :twak: BOOO U LMAO


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know alot of this doesnt have anythg to do wit latinfest but keepin it real this topic would be dead if it wernt for the hoppers on here keepin it alive.This topic would be sevral pages away and forgotin.All we were doin was postin what happen at the hop and after,we have no control over other partys that come on the topic and post things that happen in the past.Its all in fun .Have a good day people.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 07:31 PM~13759072
> *2KDefC8xs2c&
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this foo was in fort worth and is saying dallas.lol wtf
gg4SgTvrOTY&


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Talked To This Guy In A 63 Impala After The Show As I Was Leaving And Today I Actually Met Him At The Swap Meet Heres A Video He Made Of the Show Good To See Everyone Into Lowriders... Cool Ass Dude Too


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 2 2009, 05:23 PM~13765787
> *this foo was in fort worth and is saying dallas.lol wtf
> gg4SgTvrOTY&
> 
> *



:0 LOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 1 2009, 04:39 PM~13757987
> *NO SIR, THEY SAID THE 79 HIT 55 AND YOUR CAR HIT 58 HOMIE. THOSE WERE THE EXACT INCHES. AND BELIEVE IT IF U WANT TO HOMIE. BUT YOUR GONNA BE IN FOR RUDE AWAKENING COME THE AUSTIN SHOW IF U DONT GET OVER THE 55 U HIT IN DALLAS.
> *


well if u would of been there u would of know wat happen that night...i had a blown seal on the right front cylinder so it was low on fluid if u see the video it would get up then it would trip and bottom out....hey shit happens homie but i still got 2nd place! and y dont yall talk about are truck hopper(LA TEJANA) 90inchs WITH SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTERIES homboy and yes we got shorty pumps ONLY and NO! SHORTYS DIDNT BUILD IT....WE BUILT IT.....SO ILL SEE YOU IN AUSTIN AND VIAGRA WILL BE HITTIN WAY HIGHER HOMIE IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT SHIT!!!! (210 IS HYDRAULIC BATTLE READY!) :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bump to the top


----------

